# Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

In meiner Kindheit und Jugend (also mal locker 35 - 40 Jahre zurück) gabs auch schon Angler, welche durch die Fachpresse bekannter waren als andere - so ne gute Handvoll Experten, wenn meine Erinnerung nicht trügt.

Teamangler und all sowas gabs damals noch nicht...

Wenn ich heute über Messen gehe, am recherchieren bin oder mit Firmen spreche, fällt mir die Inflation an Teamanglern und Pros auf.

Darunter viele, die ich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt dann auch noch nicht kannte..

Meint ihr, die 100er-Grenze ist da zu knacken an deutschen "Experten", "Teamanglern" und "Pros"?

Welche kennt ihr denn so?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Mal gleich ein paar "ausm Rennen nehmen", so die naheliegendsten ;-)))
(ps: inzwischen erweitert um die von den Boardies genannten)..
Franz hat mir die alphabetisch sortierte Liste geschickt mit doppelten rausgestrichen - DANKE

Adam Armin
Aderkaß Holger
Ahrens Torsten
Alschner Karlheinz 
Baginski Rolf
Balkow Robert
Ballin Rainer
Baranski Tobias 
Bartz Olaf
Bauer Andreas
Bau Hans-Jürgen
Baumann Georg
Be Ina
Beck Marco
Becker Sascha
Bergle Arno
Berntsen Jens
Beyer Uli
Biagin Raphael
Biedron Peter
Blubaugs Kate
Böttcvher Uwe
Botsch Rico 
Brandsch Thomas
Brauch Mathias
Breitenstein Rene
Brix Klaus
Brockhaus Matthias 
Brüder Grossmann
Bruners Andreas
Bula Thomas
Chaluppa Kai
Chowns John
Dapoz Volker
Darga Claudia 
Deges Markus 
Diener Michael
Dietel Johannes
Dittmann Benny
Dörner Mark 
Dombach Sven 
Domeyer Birger
Dorow Alexander
Doubek,Marc
Drachkovitch Albert
Ebbers Henning
Eggers Jan
Eggers Marc-André 
Ehrchen Arnulf
Eisele Dieter   
Eisele Michael 
Eisenbarth  Rudolf 
Endter Torsten
Engert Thomas
Ermer Johannes
Fastenau Dirk
Feißel Jens 
Fiedler Roland 
Fissenebert Matthias 
Fleischmann  Michael
Floßdorf  Michael
Freese Holger
Frosch Willi
Fuhrmann Matthias
Geck Hartmuth
Gockel  Stephan
Gölzer Patrick
Görg Christopfer 
Gorgas Manfred 
Gottschall Simon 
Gründer Benni
Gutjahr  Jahn
Haas Patrick
Hackbart Steffan 
Haese Jürgen
Halletz Sven
Hänel Sebastian
Harbot Frederik
Hausmann Erik 
Hausmann Sascha
Heid Stephan
Heim Mirko
Heimes Uwe
Heine Markus
Hennings Horst
Henke Klaus
Hermann Kai 
Herting Dirk
Hinz Uwe 
Höferer Stefan
Höing  Christian
Höner Holger
Horle Günter 
Hölblinger Heinz
Hörmann Andree
Hörr Karl-Heinz
Hrubesch  Horst 
Hrubesch  Dani
Hühnken Florian
Hühnken Bettina
Hülse Lutz
Hüser Christoph
Hussein Najwa "Natsch"
Illner Robin
Isaiasch Dietmar
Janitzki Andreas
Jensen Philip
Joszko Andre
Jubelt Guido
Jung Christopher 
Kahlstadt Michael 
Kalweit Thomas
Kathmann Hans
Katzoreck Dani
Kaufmann Steve 
Kazimiersch Veit
Kijeswski Babs
Kleemann Tim
Koch Matze
Köller Jens  
Konopatzki Daniel
Koring Ruwen
Korn Rainer
Korn Mathis
Koschnick Jens 
Köster Michael
Kotowski Fred
Kral Sascha
Krämer Tobias
Kremkus Wolf-Rüdiger
Kreus Lukas 
Krüger Andreas 
Kubbe Rocco 
Kühner Krischan
Küsters Torsten
Kuleisa Bernd 
Kuprian  Ingo
Lasbat  Michel
Laudage Constanze
Läufer Florian
Leggieri Michele
Lehe Pierre-Michel 
Lock Jan
Lorkowski Roland
Loof  Hauke
Lotz Markus
Lubs Ralph 
Lüdke Björn
Lüpke Marcus
Lutz Rainer
Macher Andre 
Martens Dieter
Marusch Dennis 
Mauri Michael
Melchior Matthias
Menne Holger
Merkel  Peter
Meier Christian
Meyer Florian
Mittmann Claus 
Modrak Damien
Möllmann Stefan
Müller Sven
Müller Markus
Müller Claus
Muskat Kurt
Nagel Jens
Nestler Dirk 
Norff Tobias
Ovens Jörg
Pamme Patrik
Panten Andreas
Pape Janine
Paschmanns Christopher
Pawlitzki Andre 
Pechel Stephan 
Petersen  Frerk
Pingel Sascha
Pinnau Uwe
Pirker Matthias
Pleschke Klaus-Peter
Plickat Wulf
Popovic Tomislav
Portrat  Olivier
Preißler-Jebe Jan Hendrik 
Prien Ares
Prus Adrian
Ptacovsky Marc 
Pyka Meik
Radzewitz Sven
Reimers Otto
Rentmeister Nils
Reuther Steve 
Rose Sebastian
Rosteck Sascha
Rozemeijer Bertus
Rudolph Horst E.
Ruhlof Michael
Schade Gunnar
Schäfer Danni
Scheuermann Felix
Schmidt Klaus
Schmitt Andre
Schnabel Timo
Schneider Manuel 
Schneider Torsten 
Schnell Dominik
Schleiff Katharina
Schlögl Michael
Schöne Dustin
Selhorst Gerd
Sendelbach  Ralf 
Seiberlich Arne
Seuss Stefan
Siegler Christian
Siever Dennis
Sill Christian 
Sintobin Thomas
Skorsetz Guido
Smith David
Sobian Dennis 
Staigis Rob 
Steffan Matthias
Steffen Bernd
Steinbrück Tobias
Steindorfer Werner
Steinwerth Kay 
Stolk Wilhelm
Strehlow Jörg
Stroms Frank
Synwoldt Kai
Talaga  Thomas
Temminghof fChristian 
Thormann Marc 
Thurow Mike 
Thieme Sascha 
Tiedemann Stefan 
Töpper Ralf
Vagner Jakub
Van Minh Dany  
van Duinhofe Rudy
Veltrup Andreas
Vertraten Jupp
Volk Matthias 
Voigt Tobias 
Vorberg Mario 
Vormelker Lars
Wanske Johannes 
Wechsler  Markus
Wehrle Martin
Weide Sven
Weiher Sascha 
Weiß Kevin
Werner Michael
Weyel  Andy
Wiebeck Marcel 
Wilde Veit
Willems Jörg
Wilms Maurice
Wölker Helmut
Wols Andreas
Wrede Julien
Wrede Gerald
Wyrwa Enrico 
Zammataro Michael
Zeck Carsten
Ziereis Herbert

267


----------



## moench1605 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Mir fällt da sofort 

Horst Hennings 

ein


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Stümmt - trag ich oben mit ein - mal sehen, obs die (mehr als) 100 gibt insgesamt...


----------



## xsxx226 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jürgen Haese
Carsten Zeck
Jan Lock
Johannes Dietel
Birger Domeyer
Frederik Harbot
Roland Lokowsky


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

Geht doch - danke - wird auch gleich eingepflegt..
Das erste Viertel hammer schon ;-)

paar hab ich auch noch:
Ina Be
Georg Baumann
Benny Dittmann
Robin Illner
Uwe Pinnau

Bertus Rozemeijer


----------



## herby1 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Hab auch noch einen-aber einen der ganz alten Hasen 
Albert Dravkovitch


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Lebt der denn noch?


----------



## el.Lucio (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber Jahn Gutjahr sollte auch einer sein oder?


----------



## xsxx226 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Bordie Siever
Thomas Kalweit
Robert Balkow
Matthias Fuhrmann


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

grins - hatt ich doch glatt unseren Siever vergessen.,....

Über ein Drittel haben wir schon...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der &quot;Experten&quot;, &quot;Teamangler&quot; und &quot;Pros&quot;*

Christopher Paschmanns

Veit Kazimiersch


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Den Christopher Paschmanns kannte ich auch noch nicht - bin halt kein Karpfenangler..
Danngggeee..


----------



## harzsalm (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Muss man diese Leute unbedingt kennen?????

Ein frohes Fest wünscht Reimar


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Müssen muss man gar nix - reicht doch, wenn einige sie kennen.
Das war hier aber auch nicht die Frage.


----------



## Revilo62 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

*Teamangler*


Sascha Hausmann 
Sven Weide 
Gerald Wrede 
Florian Hühnken 
Bettina Hühnken 
Constanze Laudage 
Andre Joszko 
Klaus-Peter Pleschke 
Ares Prien 
Julien Wrede 
Alexander Dorow


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Dannnggggeeee - wird notiert


----------



## ulli1958m (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

_Wolf_-Rüdiger _Kremkus ?
Michael Schlögel
HJG Drescher-Jungs

|wavey:
_


----------



## Revilo62 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

*Teamangler*


Stefan Seuß 
Peter Merkel 
Benjamin Gründer 
Raphael Biagini 
Barbara Kijewski 
Daniel Katzoreck 
Damien Modrak 


Sascha Kral 
Thomas Bula 
Kevin Weiß 
Christian Höing 


Ingo Kuprian 
Matthias Steffan 
Andreas Bauer 






Thomas Sintobin


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## moench1605 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Rainer Korn


----------



## lausi97 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Kremkus, Willi Frosch, Lutz Hülse, die Grossmann Brüder, Torsten Ahrens, Rainer Korn, Sebastian Rose, Volker Dapoz


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Heee - nicht doppelt nennen, da komm ich ja nicht hinterher - Seuss, Frosch, Kijewski etc. waren doch schon...
Strengt euch malö ein bisschen an., nicht nur Copy&paste ;-))


----------



## Revilo62 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

*Teamangler*


Adrian Prus 
Lars Vormelker 
Holger Aderkaß 
Fredrik Harbort 
Barbara Kijewski 
Mirko Heim 
Daniel Katzoreck 
Sven Radzewitz 
Sven Müller 
David Smith 
Markus Wechsler 
Thomas Brandsch 
Dirk Fastenau 

Guido Skorsetz 
Florian Meyer 

Thomas Sintobin


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Cheffe, war am tippen , bin halt nicht so schnell


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Markus Heine


----------



## Moerser83 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Dietmar Isaiasch
Jan Eggers
Dustin Schöne


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Den Isaiasch hatten wir schon ;-)


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jan Eggers 
Mathis Korn 
Rainer Ballin


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Nich zu vergessen unser Boardie und Filmlegende  der Browning Teamangler Hemut Wölker


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Bist auch zu langsam Kai, - bis auf den Ballin hatten wir die schon ;-))

Mööönsch Franz, klar!!!!
und den Johannes Ermer natürlich auch dann!


----------



## warenandi (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Mir fällt noch 
Fred Kotowski
ein. Teamangler Savage Gear


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Das war schon der hundertste!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Den Rainer Korn hast zwo mal inne Liste - den Mathis nicht #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

ääääch - man kommt ja kaum hinterher und dann noch durcheinander...


Wenn ihr auch nicht guckt vorher ;-))


----------



## Vanner (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

*Meik Pyka*
*Thomas Talaga*


----------



## Darket (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Martin Wehrle: Ist zwar inzwischen als Karriereberater und Autor zu diesem Thema populärer denn als Angler (schreibt u.a. für Spiegel Online), aber ich fand ihn in beiden Funktionen immer super.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jens Berntsen

Michael Köster

Henning Ebbers

Michael Fleischmann

Stefan Möllmann

Alle(wie bereits o.g.Thomas Talaga) Team Korda D


----------



## Revilo62 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

*Teamangler*




Robin Illner 




Michel Lasbat 
Andreas Wols 
Patrik Pammer 
Patrick Haas 
Nils Rentmeister 
Torsten Endter 
Matthias Pirker 
Tobias Krämer 
Sascha Becker


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Nun schon weit über hundert in grade mal was über 2 Stunden.. ....


----------



## phirania (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Werner Steindorfer.
Hans Jürgen Baum.
Kate Blubaugs.
Rudy van Duijnhofen.
Jupp Vertraten.
Rolf Baginski.
Michael Werner.
Bertus Rozemeijer.
Christoph Hüser.
Markus Müller.
Christian Siegler.
Andree Hörmann.
Hauke Loof.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Claus Müller (Shimano Friedfisch (früher)... jetzt ka..)

http://www.cm-lockstoffe.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ich glaub, so falsch war der Begriff "Inflation" nicht gewählt.....................


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

@ Thomas

hat deine Frage hier einen tieferen Hintergrund? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du einfach nur die Namen und Menge wissen willst.... also raus mit der Sprache 

PS: Noch einer ist mir eingefallen.... Kai Chaluppa (müsste im Browning Team sein).... einer der bekanntesten Rhein Feederangler im Rheingau.


----------



## Vanner (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ruwen Koring


----------



## Deep Down (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ich!

Werde immerhin schon als "zuverlässige Hechtmetergröße in eurem Revier" bezeichnet!

Also voll der Experte!

Ach nee, lass mal lieber! Dann die ganzen Groupies, Speichellecker und so! Dann ist es mit der Ruhe beim Angeln vorbei!

:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> hat deine Frage hier einen tieferen Hintergrund? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du einfach nur die Namen und Menge wissen willst.... also raus mit der Sprache


Doch, genau das isses - weil ich selber als jemand, der ja dauernd auch (Messen als Beispiel) mit den ganzen Experten, Teams und Firmen zu tun hat, das alles nicht mehr auf die Reihe kriege mit der ganzen Masse an Pros..


----------



## ayron (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Da der gute Roland von PB schon in der Liste ist, fehlt dann noch sein Partner:

Michele Leggieri


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Also die hundert waren ja echt locker - was meint ihr, wo die "Obergrenze" sein wird?
Kommen ja jetzt bei über 130 immer noch welche dazu....


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

John Chowns (www.johnny-release.de) 
---> Teamangler Quantum


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Wenn wir jetzt die ganzen Youtuber die den selben Weg wie Veit einschlagen mit dazu nehmen, kommen wir auf mindestens 200...

Sollen die auch mit rein? Einige sind vorallem bei den Raubfischern schon feste Größen (und die Videos sind 1A) ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Naja, das sind ja keine Pros im eigentlichen Sinne (Guides, Teamangler, Firmenexperten etc.)..

Also eher nicht...


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

nach Alphabet geordnet wäre echt hilfreich.

Marco Beck und Thomas Engert schon genannt?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## JasonP (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ich 10-20 Jahren darfst du dann vielleicht noch meinen Namen eintragen |muahah:


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

In Hamburg haben wir nur pro angler


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jörg Ovens fehlt noch... im Norden ne Hausnummer und sehr bekannt.


----------



## Siever (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Eieieieieiei, jetzt tauche ich da in dieser Liste auf...   .  Ich würde da irgendwie gerne differenzierter an die Sache herangehen.  Ich bin ein Teamangler für die Firma Sänger. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Sicherlich habe ich mit dem Barsch, dem Döbel und dem Rapfen so meine Erfahrungen, die ich gerne weitergebe. Aber bin ich deshalb ein besserer oder schlechterer Angler als so manch anderer aus der Liste oder hier aus dem Forum?! Ich denke, jeder soll angeln, wie er mag. 
Ich kenne etliche Angler, die in Sachen Raubfisch den ein oder anderen aus der Liste am Wasser alt aussehen lassen würden. Allerdings möchten einige überhaupt gar nix mit Foren, Magazinen oder Marken am Hut haben...  .  Jeder wie er mag. Ich schreibe gerne Artikel und stehe zu den Produkten, die ich am Wasser verwende. Das sagt aber ja erstmal nix über meine Fähigkeiten als Angler. 
Den Begriff des Profis interpretiere ich noch ein wenig anders. Und wie gesagt, nicht jeder Profi ist bekannt und umgekehrt 

Insgesamt kann man die Entwicklung sicherlich als inflationär bezeichnen, allerdings finde ich die Entwicklung für unser Hobby mit Blick auf die Außenwirkung sehr gut.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also die hundert waren ja echt locker - was meint ihr, wo die "Obergrenze" sein wird?
> Kommen ja jetzt bei über 130 immer noch welche dazu....



Da werden sicherlich noch dutzende dazu kommen- wenn man bedenkt,  dass mittlerweile sämtliche Kleinteilehersteller,  Lockmittelhersteller und sogar Händlerketten wie Askari ihre eigenen Tester und Teams haben. 

Spruch von meinem Vater - wat Leute heute nich alles tun, Alles - Hauptsache nich malochen -:q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Nash Team Germany / Austria:
Gerd Selhorst
Arno Bergler
Olaf Bartz
Daniel Konopatzki
Michael "Dufty" Ruhlof
Rene Breitenstein
Tobias Steinbrück


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

und jetzt mal ehrlich:_
Wer kannte die wirklich ALLE?

ich definitiv nicht................

über 140 nun...


----------



## Darket (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Und Leute wie Victor Eras, Max Scheffler oder Daniel Andriani machen direkt oder indirekt auch Kohle damit, also durchaus professionell zu nennen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Hatte ich vergessen:

Michael Floßdorf (obwohl der es ja jetzt ruhiger angehen lässt)

@Thomas: tja... Es gibt "kennen" auf Facebook und "kennen" im wirklichen Leben.

Ich kenne einige Teamangler im
Karpfenbereich und mit ein paar sind richtige Freundschaften entstanden.

Andere Teamangler und Schreiberlinge habe ich kennengelernt und könnte aus heutiger Sicht darauf verzichten.

Denn eines kann ein Teil dieser "Spezialisten" wirklich gut:
Verbrannte Erde hinterlassen, Stellen "verbrennen", Informationen abgreifen und sich benehmen wie der letzte Arxxx. 
Aber dann, wenn die Folgen danach für alle spürbar werden, die Hände in Unschuld waschen...
Das ist leider auch eine Folge der Teamangler-Schwemme


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Andere Teamangler und Schreiberlinge habe ich kennengelernt und könnte aus heutiger Sicht darauf verzichten.
> 
> Denn eines kann ein Teil dieser "Spezialisten" wirklich gut:
> Verbrannte Erde hinterlassen, Stellen "verbrennen", Informationen abgreifen und sich benehmen wie der letzte Arxxx.
> ...



Das ist mir so leider auch schon aufgefallen. Erstaunlich, oftmals sind die Leute die in den Medien ganz nett rüberkommen am Wasser richtig unangenehme Typen.


----------



## gründler (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Moin

Als Ex Teamangler einer sehr großen bekannten Weltweiten Firma bin ich froh das alles hinter mir gelassen zu haben.

Auch die Schreiberzeit in Zeitschriften hab ich hinter mir gelassen.Nicht aus Hass oder so, aber so lebt es sich doch entspannter.Auch wenn es eine schöne Zeit gewesen ist und ich nix davon bereue,aber nochmal voll einsteigen und jedes Weekend weg in der Woche Abends schreiben bearbeiten vorbereiten.......etc. neeeee ich glaub net.

Sag niemals nie ,aber wenn ich die Entwicklung in Deutscheland zum thema Angeln/Jagd ansehe = Eher nicht nochmal ..... 

Und wenn ich dann so sehe was zb.gerade unter Walleranglern abgeht und was da gerade aktuell für ne "Schlammschlacht" läuft..... ähnlich wie auch gerade beim Stippen und Carpen,dann gehe ich lieber alleine raus und geniesse die Ruhe und die Natur für mich allein.

#h


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Darket schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Und Leute wie Victor Eras, Max Scheffler oder Daniel Andriani machen direkt oder indirekt auch Kohle damit, also durchaus professionell zu nennen.



Jop genau die meinte ich auch .... Victor, Dani und Max,  und Big L (bzw. Luis Mendes Acosta) machen sehr professionelle Videos etc.


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

an die älteren (Thomas ...) hier: kennt jemand noch den Namen Edgar Oppel? Der war kein Team- oder sonstwas Angler, war aber jeden zweiten Monat in der Fisch und Fang mit nem 10 kilo Rheinzander.
Mich hat das als 12jährigen so beeindruckt dass ich den Namen heute noch weiss. Von all den Namen die hier genannt wurden höchstens 5. Interessiert mich eben nicht.


----------



## Darket (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Jop genau die meinte ich auch .... Victor, Dani und Max,  und Big L (bzw. Luis Mendes Acosta) machen sehr professionelle Videos etc.



Stimmt Big L hatte ich vergessen. Die anderen drei sind alle (Wahl)berliner, die sind mit irgendwie präsenter. Was noch dazu kommt, weshalb die eigentlich in diese Aufzählung gehören: Bei Big L weiß ich es nicht, aber die anderen drei sind auch schon wiederholt für diverse Magazine tätig gewesen bzw. sind es immer noch. Max Scheffler in Zusammenarbeit mit Sebastian Hänel für den Raubfisch und Victor und Daniel für Am Haken.


----------



## gründler (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> an die älteren (Thomas ...) hier: kennt jemand noch den Namen Edgar Oppel? Der war kein Team- oder sonstwas Angler, war aber jeden zweiten Monat in der Fisch und Fang mit nem 10 kilo Rheinzander.
> Mich hat das als 12jährigen so beeindruckt dass ich den Namen heute noch weiss. Von all den Namen die hier genannt wurden höchstens 5. Interessiert mich eben nicht.


 

jup kenne ich,seine Zander wurden in einer tiefen Aussenkurve gefangen mit etlichen löchern drin.Damals wo der Waller noch nicht so häufig war hat man da die großen Zander gehabt.
Aber seine Spots wurden dann auch Stk.für Stk.belagert nachdem er regelmässig in Zeitschriften stand.Obwohl er sich meist so Fotog. hat das man nur Steinpackung etc.gesehen hat.

Das aber schon gut 30j her.

#h


----------



## Margaux (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Steht irgendwo schon Frerk Petersen ?


----------



## NedRise (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Hi,

 Florian Läufer fehlt.

 Abgesehen davon würde ich ja einzelne Youtuber dazuzählen, die sind teilweise bekannter als mancher auf der Liste.

 Und es sind ja viele bzw. die meisten die das ja nebenher machen schreiben etc pp, als Pro würde ich jemanden bezeichnen der davon leben kann. Und das hat wohl mehr mit Marketing zu tun als mit den bloßen anglerischen Fähigkeiten.

 Davon ab werde ich von einigen der Leute gut unterhalten, und bin vorallem im Winter froh über Angelmedien in jeglicher Form.

 Gruß.

 Mi.


----------



## Holz Hecht (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Wenn ichs richtig gesehen habe fehlt auch noch Jonny Release sowie Wilhelm Stolk:m


----------



## Moerser83 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Thomas,
Bertus Rozemeijer.... ist doppelt


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Thomas,
vergesse die Liste. Es genügt wenn du meinen Namen kennst. Experte für alles. Habe extra in Wikipedia (bin Experte dafür "nachschauen") nachgeschaut. Kann über alles reden auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe. Am Besten mit leichten Bewusstseinserweiternden (bin Experte dafür "Getränke, rauchen") legalen Mitteln.
Am Fischwasser fange ich immer die schönsten, größten, seltesten Fische. Nach Einnahme von  (siehe oben) glaube ich auch selbst daran.
ALLE diese selbsternannten Experten mögen gute ANGLER sein und verbringen viel Zeit am Wasser. Letzendlich sind sie Verkaufshilfen für die Angelgerätehändler.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Soso... und mich als Autor 2er Fachzeitschriften und eines unbedeutenden, kaum bekannten Onlinemagazins setzt er nicht ganz oben auf die Liste... pfffffffffft


----------



## herby1 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lebt der denn noch?



Uuups. Erwischt. Keine Ahnung? Wär aber echt schade,wenn so eine Legende still und heimlich an uns vorbei gestorben wäre...#d
Könnt da noch den Peter Biedron einwerfen. Und die beiden Ferrari Brüder- Dino und Dario vom SportexTeam die dieses Jahr den Weltrekord Wels am Po gefangen haben.

Hätte beinahe noch Rudolf Sack eingeworfen.Den kennt aber wahrscheinlich heut fast niemand mehr! Hab sein Buch "Biss auf Biss" damals verschlungen!!! Gott,ist das lang her...|bigeyes :q


----------



## Fördefischer (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Zählt ihr diese ganzen Selbstdarsteller auf Youtube mit zu den "Pro's"? Der Eine oder Andere verdient dadurch sicher an den Klicks usw. aber der Großteil ist doch eher unbedeutend? Ich verstehe unter einem "Profi" eher jemanden der unmittelbar durch das Angeln leben kann, sprich bei einer Firma z.B. "Teamangler" (welch hässliches Wort...) ist oder bspw. in Zeitschriften Artikel verfasst etc. und nicht durch Klicks auf einer Videoplattform Kohle abgreift weil er sich beim Angeln filmt... ich mein... das kann jeder der seine Katze filmt auch tun ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> an die älteren (Thomas ...) hier: kennt jemand noch den Namen Edgar Oppel? Der war kein Team- oder sonstwas Angler, war aber jeden zweiten Monat in der Fisch und Fang mit nem 10 kilo Rheinzander.
> Mich hat das als 12jährigen so beeindruckt dass ich den Namen heute noch weiss. Von all den Namen die hier genannt wurden höchstens 5. Interessiert mich eben nicht.


Dem wurde doch immer unterstellt, er würde lebende Köfis nehmen, dabei hatte er als Rentner nur Zeit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Dachte ja, wenn ich vom Familienessen komme, muss ich mehr eintragen - nu scheints aber zäh zu werden..

;-))


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Rudolf Sack, der Klassiker im Paul Parey Verlag. Biss auf Biss


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Der lebt doch aber auch nicht mehr, oder?

Gehört dann eher in die Rubrik "Legenden"...


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

_Thomas Finkbeiner

_Franz Josef Hollweck




PS  Familienessen war gut ;-))


----------



## Franky (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Dieter und Michael Eisele (& Team Eisele: Otto Reimers, Tanja & Karsten Pfeiffer,  Enrico Wyrwa undundund)


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Holz Hecht schrieb:


> Wenn ichs richtig gesehen habe fehlt auch noch Jonny Release sowie Wilhelm Stolk:m



Johnny Release ist der Künstlername von John Chowns ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> _Thomas Finkbeiner
> 
> _Franz Josef Hollweck



Ich definitiv nicht, ich berichte nur über Pros und Experten, bin aber keiner ..

Franz schon eher - der fängt immer..

Aber danke für die Blumen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jetzt mit allen Doppelten raus sinds 140....

DA jetzt alphabetisch sortiert, sollte kein Doppelter mehr vorkommen ab jetzt, oder?
;-)))


----------



## Purist (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und jetzt mal ehrlich:_
> Wer kannte die wirklich ALLE?
> 
> ich definitiv nicht................



Merkst du was? 
Die sind so relevant und unentbehrlich wie ein Bäuerchen nach dem Festtagsschmaus. 

Nicht mehr als 4, 2 davon die gar nicht in der Liste stehen, zähle ich als so etwas wie "Vorbilder" (nicht als Angelexperten, sondern als das was sie für uns Angler positives geleistet haben!), der Rest interessiert mich nicht, obwohl ich sie bei Gerätekäufen hierzulande stets mitbezahlen muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Das ist aber hier nicht die Frage...........


----------



## Ukel (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Torsten Küsters, Ralf Töpper.....und Michael Schlögl, nicht Schlögel


----------



## JonnyBannana (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

mal ernsthaft - wenn man von experten spricht sollte man evtl unterscheiden, wer da was wie leistet.

die ganzen raubfischpros mit dem friedfischcracks ala schlögl oder zammataro und co zu vergleichen, ist wie das mit äpfeln und birnen. wahrscheinlich ist es eine wesentlich größere leistung, über jahre im europäischen wettbewerb im oberen mittelfeld erfolgreich zu sein, als mit nem echolot ausgestattet vom boot aus die raubfische zu jagen. das würde auch ein halbwegs trainierter affe schaffen. Uli bayer und die alte garde hat ist da sicherlich ehr als experte zu sehen als das ganze bloggergedöns, nen schnitt nach veit machen, alles andere ist weder experte noch pro

und davon ab - ina be und babs als experten zu bezeichenen ist auch albern - reiner tittenbonus, mehr ist das auch nicht. ist vielleicht ne ganz positive werbung fürs angeln, aber pro ist da nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

JonnyBannana schrieb:


> die ganzen raubfischpros mit dem friedfischcracks ala schlögl oder zammataro und co zu vergleichen, ist wie das mit äpfeln und birnen
> ...................
> 
> und davon ab - ina be und babs als experten zu bezeichenen ist auch albern - reiner tittenbonus, mehr ist das auch nicht. ist vielleicht ne ganz positive werbung fürs angeln, aber pro ist da nichts.


1.: 
Ist es kein Vergleich, sondern eine Aufzählung.

2.:
Weibliche Attribute hin oder her: Aber Teamangler.

Weswegen da steht Experten, *Teamangler* und Pros...



Ukel schrieb:


> Torsten Küsters, Ralf Töpper.....und Michael Schlögl, nicht Schlögel


Dannngggeeee...


----------



## hamburger67 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

*Ich bin bei dieser Umfrage zwiegespalten. Erstens wer definiert die einzelnen Begriffe, die meisten Leute aus der Szene sehen sich selber nicht als Profs etc.. sondern sind genauso Angler wie du und ich. Zum Thema Teamangler: als ich Teamangler wurde, war ich von der Marke und das Konzept überzeugt, seitdem bin ich jetzt schon im 5 Jahr im Unternehemen. Jedes Unternehmen will natürlich spezielle Marktanteile beanspruchen und dazu werden halt auch wir gebraucht. Wer wenn nicht wir, die fast jeden Tag am Wasser* *sind, soll bei der Verbesserung der Produkte helfen. Davon profitieren doch im Endeffekt alle Angler. Egal wer, was wo macht, kochen wir alle nur mit Wasser und lieben unser gemeinsames Hobby. Anbei noch ein für mich der bekanntesten ostdeutschen Autoren " Wolfgang Zeiske". in diesem Sinne ;-)*


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

@ Hamburger

Was das Thema Teamangler angeht bin ich (leider) besonders bei den Damen kritisch. Ich bin mir sicher die beiden genannten können Angeln. Keine Frage! Aber glaube so jmd in Team und vorallem in die Werbung zu bringen war eher der Hintergedanke.

Im Endeffekt geht es nur um ein. Der Rubel muss rollen.....


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



hamburger67 schrieb:


> [ Anbei noch ein für mich der bekanntesten ostdeutschen Autoren " Wolfgang Zeiske". in diesem Sinne ;-)[/B]



seine Buchreihe hab ich verschlungen. Der angelt aber leider schon weiter oben.

....Günter Horler


Gruß Jörg


----------



## rippi (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Es fehlen noch:
Herbert Schwakowiak
Butsche Roni
Santiago "Der alte Mann"

alles bekannte Teamangler.


----------



## gründler (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Oliver Portrat gilt der noch als "Heimisch" ?

Und Matze Koch habt ihr auch noch nicht.

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Da gibt es noch so einige...
- Menne, Holger (der kreativste Autor den ich kenne; lebt noch!)
- Geck, Hartmuth (m.M.n. der beste aktuelle Autor)

...morgen, nach _Stephanus steinigen_ :#2: , fallen mir bestimmt noch so einige ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

nachgetragen - kamen doch noch einige (und manche auch ernst gemeint)...
Und ich kenne da beileibe nicht alle.


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Arnulf Ehrchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Schande - den hatten wir erst auf der Messe in Berlin interviewt - betriebsblind - danke..


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

...ist es ein wunder?
bringe bildung und wissen "unters volk" und bald haben wir ein heer von experten: uns angler nämlich, in der überzahl unbezahlt und oft leider auch ohne fisch.

teamangler waren die meisten schon bevor es bezahlt wurde...

mit den "pros" hab ich so meine schwierigkeiten: zählt ihr babs dazu?
vorsicht, vorsicht, man kann das auch durchaus treffend falsch und justiziabel verstehen.

mal unter uns und xtrem verschwiegen: realiter hab ich einige professionellen experten erlebt - komischerweise immer am rand von und in schutzgebieten oder eben als ursache zur ausweisung eines solchen. das war deren Sieg aber nicht für normale angler...


mir sind die kollegen am wasser wegweisender.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

August-Walter „Auwa“ Thiemann  †


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Der zählt (leider) inzwischen ja auch zu den Legenden, da leider nicht mehr auf Erden aktiv..


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> nach Alphabet geordnet wäre echt hilfreich.
> 
> Marco Beck und Thomas Engert schon genannt?



Sensas-Truppe,


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Dannggee...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Tobias Norff


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

drin...
dannnggge....


----------



## randio (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Mittlerweile hat fast jeder noch so kleine und auch größere Angelshop "Teamangler". Dazu kommt noch jede Firma, die auch nur im entferntesten mit Tackle zu tun hat.
Diese "Teamangler" sind dann halt Produkttester.

So kommste auf wenigstens 500.
Wobei meiner Meinung nach noch mehr.

Ein "Teamangler" hat aber mMn. nur bedingt etwas mit einen vermeintlichen Pro wie Isaiasch,  Haese, Stolk etc. (ob man die nun mag oder nicht) zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Deswegen hab ich das zusammengefasst - um Diskussionen zu vermeiden ob  nun jemand ein richtiger Pro ist oder nicht..


Daher heissts ja:
"Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"

Und es geht auch nicht ums mögen oder nicht, gut oder nicht, sinnvoll oder sinnlos  - schlicht um die Aufzählung/Menge..


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Mindestens die Hälfte davon kenne ich nicht...
Mir fallen noch ein
Guido Jubelt
Gunnar Schade


----------



## randio (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich das zusammengefasst - um  Diskussionen zu vermeiden ob  nun jemand ein richtiger Pro ist oder  nicht..
> 
> 
> Daher heissts ja:
> ...




Hm, bist du kein "Experte" in dem was du hier machst?

Sicher gibt es hier im Board viele Experten auf ihrem Gebiet.

Man kann auch ein "Experte" sein, ohne sich selbst als solcher zu betiteln.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der &quot;Experten&quot;, &quot;Teamangler&quot; und &quot;Pros&quot;*

Da geht noch was..[emoji6] 

Maurice Willms

Tomislav Popovic

Rainer Lutz 

Sascha Pingel

Dieter Martens

Karl-Heinz Hörr (Waller Kalle)

Wulf Plickat

Krischan Kühner


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

Nachgetragen, danke!

Mich würd jetzt ja mal interessieren, welcher  "Experte", "Teamangler" oder  "Pro" inzwischen stinkig ist, weil wir noch nicht an ihn/sie gedacht haben?

;-)))))

Aber kommen ja immer noch Stück für Stück welche rein......


----------



## randio (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Okay, dann werfe ich mal Patrick Owomoyela in den Raum.

- ein ehemaliger Pro 
- angelt
- war schon auf diversen F&F DVDs, Heften und youtube zu sehen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Und noch 3[emoji6] 

Kay Synwoldt

Klaus Brix

Arne Seiberlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

nachgetragen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In meiner Kindheit und Jugend (also mal locker 35 - 40 Jahre zurück) gabs auch schon Angler, welche durch die Fachpresse bekannter waren als andere - so ne gute Handvoll Experten, wenn meine Erinnerung nicht trügt.
> 
> *Teamangler und all sowas gabs damals noch nicht...
> *
> ...




Gesponserte Stipper (z.B. von Bayer) gab es bereits damals.

 ZB. Jürgen Opladen
 Erhardt Pryziwara
 W.R. Kremkus


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Das kann gut sein - das ganze Stippen ging ja an mir vorbei ;-))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Oha..DIE hatte (leider)noch keiner auf dem Schirm:

Bernd Steffen

Roland Fiedler

Andreas Bruners

Als Specimen Hunting Group Dortmund (in meinen Augen)die Friedfischexperten schlechthin..und das ganz ohne großes Tamtam


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

mich würde eine differenzierung nach "experte für..." interessireen.
ich tippe mal auf karpfen-experten als führende.


----------



## kalfater (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

hamburger67 hat es gut beschrieben. Ich selbst glaube ebenfalls an das Gute am "System" Teamangler, und mag da eher wenig kritisieren. Verkaufen uns die Unternehmen Mist, verschwinden die Produkte schnell aus der Vitrine. Und wer könnte besser testen als Teamangler, die fast jeden Tag am Wasser sind. Alles gut! Petri!


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Vincent Kluwe-Yorck


Gruß Jörg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

@Jose..falls ich den Überblick nicht verloren habe,liegt die "Rüsslerfraktion" z.Z. knapp vor den Raubfischspezis


----------



## Lil Torres (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

dem matze sein frau, dat moni... :m


----------



## Vanner (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Markus Lotz 

 für die Frauenquote
 Janine Pape


----------



## schlotterschätt (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Na dann fallen mir noch 'n paar Ossis ein.
Ulrich Basan ( keine Ahnung ob der noch lebt, war 'n Kumpel von W. Zeiske ) und hat die Serie "Wir angeln........" raus gebracht.
Horst E. Rudolph ( hat den "Angelführer der DDR" geschrieben und allein "Führer" war schon verdächtig  )
Aktiv und hier vergessen ist Stefan Höferer, bringt die eigentlich gefragten heutigen Angelführer (Ostdeutschland) raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

Nachgetragen und Danke schön!

PS:
167 sinds inzwischen ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Najwa "Natsch" Hussein

Andreas Panten

(Pro Guiding HH)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

169..................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Sven Halletz


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

170...........


----------



## TooShort (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Klaus Henke
Stephan Heid

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Guinst (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Martin Wehrle!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

173...........


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Thomas, ändere doch mal bitte den 
Dravkovitch    Albert in Drachkovitch und olle Roland heisst Lo*r*kowski.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Done..
Dangge ;-)))


----------



## Finke20 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

:vik:

Ich habe da noch Mathias Brauch


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

174..........


----------



## Franky (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Moinsen...
Mal doof gefragt - geht es um "deutsche" "Profis" oder um in Deutschland bekannte Angler? Albert Drachkovitch ist Franzose...  Bertus Rozemeijer und Rudy van Duinhofen kommen aus den Niederlanden... 
Ist sonst wie bei den berühmten Bockwürstchen... :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

in Deutschland - kannst doch nach dem Fussballdesaster nicht noch die Holländer auch da noch ausschliessen ;-))


----------



## Franky (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Also wie bei die knackigen Wieners ...  Wird alles vereinnahmt! :q

Bekannt, aber leider auch inzwischen Legende - Jens Ploug Hansen...

Lebt sein Spezl Göran Cederberg noch?


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Wenn Mathias Brauch hier schon genannt wird dann kann man ja gleich jeden Angelguide der Fisch fängt nennen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Im Prinzip ja.
Zumindest jeden, der das gegen Geld anbietet - das beinhaltet der Begriff "Pro" von Profi...
Unabhängig vom Erfolg oder wie gut/schlecht einer ist, ist einer der was für Geld verkauft, professionell zu nennen..


----------



## albifisch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Christian Meier ( Team Boddenangeln )

Steffan Hackbart ( Wolgast )


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

176...


----------



## albifisch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jens Feißel
Rico Botsch
Mario Vorberg
Christian Sill
Torsten Schneider
Andreas Krüger
Uwe Hinz
Dennis Marusch
Johannes Wanske
Ralph Lubs
Kay Steinwerth
Rocco Kubbe

alle Team Boddenangeln


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Karl-Heinz Hörr alias Waller-Kalle


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

188...


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ernest Hemingway
 Klaus Augentaler
 Sascha Hehn


----------



## Mikesch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Kate Blubaugs ist doch Amerikanerin, Herr Drachkovic, Franzose, oder?

Trotzdem über 100


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Dezember 2015)

willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Thomas,
> vergesse die Liste. Es genügt wenn du meinen Namen kennst. Experte für alles. Habe extra in Wikipedia (bin Experte dafür "nachschauen") nachgeschaut. Kann über alles reden auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe. Am Besten mit leichten Bewusstseinserweiternden (bin Experte dafür "Getränke, rauchen") legalen Mitteln.
> Am Fischwasser fange ich immer die schönsten, größten, seltesten Fische. Nach Einnahme von  (siehe oben) glaube ich auch selbst daran.
> ALLE diese selbsternannten Experten mögen gute ANGLER sein und verbringen viel Zeit am Wasser. *Letzendlich sind sie Verkaufshilfen für die Angelgerätehändler.*



Zitat R.L. der Firma P.Bl. : "*Mietmäuler*" , dieser Begriff sei nicht so beleidigend , wie "Angel-Hu.en" |supergri

Tja, die Schweinereien der industrie...

R.S.

Ein Aspekt der "inflationären" Seite - sprich die Entwertung von angeblichem Wissen:

Ältere Namen auf der Liste schufen Trittbrettfahrer , die wiederum Nachahmer auf den Plan rufen.

so wird eine Richtung, ein "Wissens-Strang" wieder und immer wieder verkauft bzw. kopiert.

Auf dem eigenen Mist wächst dann Nichts mehr, der Schlüssel Vermarktung hat die Kernkompetenz weit überholt; der ein oder andere Kunde merkt das nicht und dackelt der Werbung einfach hinterher.

Besonders gut ist die Entwicklung im Bereich der Gummi-Zanderangelei gediegen...immer das gleiche thema , immer neue menschliche "Fassaden".

Spassig für Kenner |supergri|supergri|supergri

R.S.


----------



## GeorgeB (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Klaus Augentaler
> Sascha Hehn



Dann zählt er hier aber auch. :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Dann zählt er hier aber auch. :m


 

 Auge fängt aber selbst.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

manche begreifen halt, um was es geht, andere wissens besser...

Hat schon seinen Grund, warum die zuletzt genannten nicht in der Liste auftauchen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jens Nagel

http://www.sportexlounge.de/index.p...eich=31&uid=TLDBJUXACWLUUSLIPPLQTSWPYUCYBKASN


----------



## relgna01 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ich bin aber in meinem 1.Jahr Angen auch gleich als Experte erkannt worden.
Jeden Fall sagt das mein Dealer wenn ich den Kaden betrete " jetzt kommt der Experte der es schaft in 3 Wochen 3 Spitzen abzubrechen".
Zählt das auch? so trage doch bitte meinen Namen noch nach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jenz Nagel
> 
> http://www.sportexlounge.de/index.p...eich=31&uid=TLDBJUXACWLUUSLIPPLQTSWPYUCYBKASN


Danke, drin - auch wenn Du mich mit der Schreibweise aufs Glatteis führen wolltest ;-))

189....


----------



## Dunraven (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Da fehlen doch noch einige der bekanntesten Namen.
Viele von der Liste kenne ich nicht, aber die ganz großen Namen sind nur zum Teil drauf.

Was ist mit Feeder As Mathias Weigang und seinem Partner Tobias Klein?
Michael Schlögl ist drauf, aber sein Partner, und Vize Weltmeister im Feedern, Felix Scheuermann fehlt. Der ist auch sehr erfolgreich mit Tanja Scheuermann, die auch ab und an als Expertin mit auf Messen ist.
Sein Partner beim Matchfischen ist auch öfter Harald Windel

Es fehlen u.a. noch:
Ralf Herdlitschke
Lutz Weissig
Dennis Kuhfuß
Jörg Ovens
Carsten Röschl
Lars Lindemann
Johannes Böhm
Thomas Pruchnowski
der Drescher Clan
usw. usw.

Das sind jetzt nur ein paar bekannte Namen. Wenn Du wirklich auch die Teamangler dabei haben willst, dann fehlen hier noch ein paar Dutzend.

Die helfen dann meist nur bei den großen Messen mit am Stand und sind nicht so präsent da sie keine Artikel schreiben, aber es sind Teamangler, und zum Teil auch Mitglieder des deutschen Nationalkaders. Die findet man aber in den Zeitschriften dann in den Gewinnerlisten der Artikel die von den bekannteren Namen geschrieben werden, aber das sie da immer wieder vorkommen, zeigt das Sie Experten sind, wen auch nicht so bekannt.
Dazu müsstest Du nur mal eben die deutschen Teilnehmer beim IAM hier aufführen die noch nicht genannt wurden. Und der Vorstand des DSAV ist auch nicht zu vergessen, da in ihm zum Großteil wirklich aktive Angler sind, die auch selbst noch an Veranstaltungen teilnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Das sind ja einfache Wettangelteams und keine Teamangler von Firmen wie ein Strehlow, Matze Koch, Torsten Ahrens etc....
Wos gemischt ist (nicht nur Wettangeln) sind die ja auch mit drin, wie Jörg Ovens etc..


----------



## Steinbuttt (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



albifisch schrieb:


> Jens Feißel
> Rico Botsch
> Mario Vorberg
> Christian Sill
> ...



... na dann gehöre ich da ja auch dazu ... :q:vik::q ... fahre seit seit'nem halben Jahr ebenfalls für's TEAM BODDENANGELN. :m |supergri 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## onky090 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jana Maisel
etliche EM und WM-Titel im Castingsport.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Hier gehts ums Angeln, nicht ums Casting.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jörg Willems (Blinker-Jörg)

Hannes (Nachname ??) und Sven Dombach (beide Clan Silure)


----------



## onky090 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ach so ,dachte die Dame angelt auch noch so nebenher.Hatte die nicht auch eine Rutenserie an den Start gebracht???


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Danke Hirsch - jetzt 191...

@ Onky:
Geht eben genau nicht um "nebenher" angeln, sondern um *anglerische* "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"...


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Mike Thurow, Jens Köller (beide Team Sportex)

Holger Höner (bissclips.tv)


----------



## Muckimors (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Genauso interessant finde ich, wenn ich von Prominenten höre, die leidenschaftliche Angler sind. Prinz Charles z.B. ist begeisterter Fliegenfischer. Peter Alexanders Frau hat mal in einem Interview gesagt, wenn er könnte, würde er die neue Angel sogar mit ins Bett nehmen...ergo : totaler Tacklefreak.. 

Und vor kurzem las ich in meiner Mitarbeiterzeitschrift, daß unser Vorstandsvorsitzender einer AG seine Leidenschaft fürs Lachsangeln entdeckt hat..ergo : Golfschläger gegen Spinnrute getauscht  

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Jose (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

...wird immer inflationärer :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

194...



Muckimors schrieb:


> Genauso interessant finde ich, wenn ich von Prominenten höre, die leidenschaftliche Angler sind. Prinz Charles z.B. ist begeisterter Fliegenfischer. Peter Alexanders Frau hat mal in einem Interview gesagt, wenn er könnte, würde er die neue Angel sogar mit ins Bett nehmen...ergo : totaler Tacklefreak..
> 
> Und vor kurzem las ich in meiner Mitarbeiterzeitschrift, daß unser Vorstandsvorsitzender einer AG seine Leidenschaft fürs Lachsangeln entdeckt hat..ergo : Golfschläger gegen Spinnrute getauscht
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52239


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



> @ Onky:
> Geht eben genau nicht um "nebenher" angeln, sondern um *anglerische* "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"...


Richtig, gut ist aber sich zuvor zu informieren, Jana Maisel war im Team von Spro; Zitat von http://www.spro.eu

"[..] Jana Maisel, *langjähriges Mitglied im SPRO Team* und Rekordweltmeisterin [..]"


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ist sie aber nicht mehr und bekannt war sie (zu recht) fürs Casting als x-malige Weltmeisterin.
Und nicht fürs Angeln - darum gehts hier aber immer noch..


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Patrick Gölzer (Uni Cat)

Sascha Thieme (Jenzi Siluro)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

196....


----------



## ArminA (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Firma Jenzi Fishing

Corrigator Raubfisch Programm

Ahrens Thorsten
Lüdke Björn
Lüpke Marcus
Kleemann Tim
Rosteck Sascha


Siluro Special Waller Programm

Adam Armin
Schnabel Timo


Ground Contact Karpfen Programm 
Schnell Dominik
Jensen Philip


DEGA Meeres Programm
Heimes Uwe
Hrubesch Danny
Schleiff Katharina


----------



## Fr33 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ein ganz Großer fehlt noch... Uwe Böttcher !

War mal Weltmeister im Brandungsangeln und auch für diverse Marken ein Aushängeschild.


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Da kenne ich noch Kurt Muskad und Holger Freese.

Müßte Thomas aber noch von früher (30 - 40 Jahre) kennen


----------



## kati48268 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts ums Angeln...


Dann zählt wohl nicht Frau Dr. Christel Ha... :m


Wer fällt mir noch spontan so quer Beet ein? |kopfkrat

Ein m.M.n. auch bedeutender Autor & sehr netter Kerl:
Klaus Schmidt
Der Wolfsbarschpapst:
Rob Staiges

So einige mehr tummeln sich ja auch hier in Board, z.B. der Stipper & Veranstalter der besten Anglermesse :
Hölblinger Heinz (Tricast)

Auch 2 der Guides bzw. Team Gamakatsu/Spro:
Frank Stroms (Stromsi)
Dany Van Minh (vanminh74)
Dennis Sobian
Dirk Hertinghttp://www.wolfsbarsch.com/

Da find ich bestimmt noch welche in den heute etwas aufgeweichten Hirnstrukturen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> bzw. Team Gamakatsu/Spro:



Supi,

 darf man die denn auch mal belästigen, wo man deren Produkte mal kurzfristig herbekommt ?

 Wäre toll...


----------



## kati48268 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Upps, das naheliegende vergisst man am ehesten; mein Kumpel Marc Thormann (marc48431) vom Team Grauvell.


----------



## spike999 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jan Hendrik Preißler-Jebe  (Hart)
Torsten Schneider            (Hart)
Christopfer Görg              (Lucky Craft)
Herbert Ziereis                (A.S.O)
Claus Mittmann                (Sportex)
Gunnar Schade                (Illex)
Stefan Tiedemann            (Illex)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

nachgetragen
221.....

Eigentlich sollt ich ja die verwarnen, die irgendwo Listen rauskopieren ohne zu gucken, wen wir schon haben (Liste ist ja sogar alphabetisch sortiert!!))

;-)))))))

Trotzdem natürlich allen ein :
Dannggeeeee!


----------



## Bubes (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Wenn man die youtube - Stars mit weit über eine Million Klicks dazu nimmt

https://www.youtube.com/user/Iaquinta1988/about
Iaquinta Florian

https://www.youtube.com/user/AngelnAllround/about
Gäbel Tobias
Mösner Julian


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Henning Stilke

Andre Pawlitzki

Steve Kaufmann

Karlheinz Alschner

Stephan Pechel

Marcel Wiebeck

Manfred Gorgas


----------



## TooShort (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Henning Stilke
> 
> Andre Pawlitzki
> 
> ...


Karlheinz fischt für wen? Er hat nen eigenen Laden, aber ist er Teamangler deswegen? 

Profi ist er, keine Frage. Umsonst ist er nicht Ausbilder in der badischen Angelschule. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## allrounder (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Uwe Wangerin

Mitglied der Feeder Nationalmannschaft


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



TooShort schrieb:


> Karlheinz fischt für wen? Er hat nen eigenen Laden, aber ist er Teamangler deswegen?
> 
> Profi ist er, keine Frage. Umsonst ist er nicht Ausbilder in der badischen Angelschule.



Verbuche ich unter Pro..Fragestellung war ja nicht auf Teamangler reduziert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Henning Stilke
> 
> Andre Pawlitzki
> 
> ...


Drin, nun 228..


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Kleine Korrektur: Rob Staig*i*s, nicht Staig*e*s.
Ergänzung: Matthias "Melle" Melchior fischt seit Mitte 2015 für Balzer


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

229...
Melchior eingetragen, Staigis verbessert..
Dannggeee.


----------



## ayron (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Grad noch ein Gerlinger Blättchen gefunden. Beim Frühlingsfest waren als "Pros" anwesend:

Michael Diener ( Balzer)
Tobias Baranski ( Svendsen-A-T)
Rudolf Eisenbarth ( Pure Fishing)
Kai Hermann & Matthias Brockhaus ( Penn-Meeresteam)
Andre Macher ( DAM-Predator-Team)
Matthias Volk ( Sänger/Iron Claw)
Pierre-Michel Lehe & Ralf Sendelbach ( Shimano Tribal Team)


----------



## rippi (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Was ist mit Peter Biedron.

 Und Herbert Schwakowiak. 
 Und den Torfstechermeister Adulazech.

 Und wurden Matze Koch, Uli Beyer, Michael Schlögl und Jan Lock schon genannt.

 Und Peter Biedron. 

 Und Yogi Bär.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



rippi schrieb:


> Und wurden ... schon genannt?


Guckst du in Liste. |rolleyes

Der Forellenprofi schlechthin,
'Michael Kahlstadt',
fällt mir grad ein.


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Mark Dörner und Andrea(s) Janitzki

Nicht zu vergessen die ganzen Teamangler im Karpfenbereich (dann wird es dreistellig...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

232....


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Habe mal etwas in den Archiven des AB's gestöbert, da bin ich auf diesem Bericht gestoßen, wimmelt nur von Teamangler, einige davon fehlen noch hier.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/zebcowaller.htm


----------



## Jayson (29. Dezember 2015)

Jens Koschnick (Browning test angler)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

233..

An U-See-Fischer:
Das ist aber mal richtig alt ;-))
Muss ich erst mal durchackern, da sind einige nicht mehr aktiv..


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Markus Deges von rheinboards.com fällt mir noch ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

234....


----------



## Pupser (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Michael Mauri
Bernd Kuleisa

Unter den Fliegenfischern gibt es sicher noch jede Menge mehr, diese beiden fielen mir gerade spontan ein.


----------



## Colin mag Barsche (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Lukas Ridder fällt mir noch ein.


----------



## Keyless (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Wofür ist diese Liste?
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

236....


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Andreas Scherf  Fox International 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## rippi (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Thomas Finkbeiner von AnglerboardTV


----------



## kati48268 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Schreibt doch bitte mal eine Zeile zu den Namen, die ihr da raus haut, damit man mal von dem gehört hat...


----------



## Meefo 46 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Moin 

Hab jetzt nur mal so die Liste am anfang durch gelesen,

fehlt mir der Gneist,Otto (Meerforelle)



Wenn ihr ihn schon habt Sorry.

Gruss Jochen.#h


----------



## kati48268 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Kommt das "who is who"-Feuerwerk schon ins Stocken? |bigeyes
Da geht aber noch so einiges...

Hier noch ein paar Sahneschnitten, die ich bis auf einen alle kenne, was mich sehr freut:

- Schlageter, Thomas (der Echo-Papst)
- Schicker, Dieter (Autor unzähliger Angelbücher)
- Lohmöller, Johannes (Angellehrer & Autor & einer meiner nächsten Interviewpartner fürs AB  )
- Bült, Werner (Erfinder/Konstrukteur)
- Riechmann, Gustav (Stipper & DER Godfather of Baits & auch bald im AB-Interview  )
- Lindert, Ralf (Bauer v. Köderbooten)
- Broxtermann, Klaus (Karpfenprofi der ersten Stunde, Kreator solch fantastischer Aromen wie "Between the Legs" :q )
- Strauss, Zoran (Handmade-Wobblerbauer, dessen Erzeugnisse fast zu schade zum Benutzen sind :k)
- Ammer, Helmut (Konstrukteur eines besonders feinen Bissanzeigers)


----------



## Kauli11 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ekkehard Wiederholz, Autor vieler Angelbücher. #h


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Izaak Walton , er war der erste!


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Andal schrieb:


> Izaak Walton , er war der erste!


 


 War nicht Petrus noch früher da?


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> War nicht Petrus noch früher da?



Was hätte der zum Thema verfasst?


----------



## schlotterschätt (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> War nicht Petrus noch früher da?



Ja aber vor ihm gab's noch Moses.  :q


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Der angelte aber nicht - er beschränkte sich lediglich auf das Anfüttern mit pharaonischen Streitwagenreihen :q

Die dabei schmatzend untergehenden Chauffeurshelme könnten sozusagen der Prototyp aller Großfisch-Salzwasserpopper gewesen sein - irgendwer hat sich das offenbar über die Jahrtausende hinweg gemerkt, irgendwann in Form von Frontschüssel-Baits modifiziert und Haken drangezwirbelt


----------



## frogile (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ich hätte noch den Christopher Jung (Teamangler Berkley) vorgeschlagen. Der scheint ein sehr netter und kompetenter Kollege zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

War vor genau einem Jahr aufgemacht der Thread - kamen doch ganz schön viele "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros" zusammen, die nicht mal ich als mit der Branche beschäftigter alle kannte...

Knappe 250 hab ich jetzt mal kurz durchgezählt..


----------



## angler1996 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War vor genau einem Jahr aufgemacht der Thread - kamen doch ganz schön viele "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros" zusammen, die nicht mal ich als mit der Branche beschäftigter alle kannte...
> 
> Knappe 250 hab ich jetzt mal kurz durchgezählt..



Du hast aber am 2. Feiertag kurz vor 8 auch seltsame "Anwandlungen" Größen und solche, die es gern wären, der Angelbranche zu zählen|kopfkrat:q|wavey::m:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

tja, so manchmal ;-))


----------



## Matrix85 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Meine top drei sind : Koschnick,Küsters und Chaluppa! Das was Küsters und Koschnick in Irland geleistet haben war Weltklasse! Besonders Küsters, der das erste mal in Irland geangelt hat, und dann gleich so erfolgreich! Schade das der Angelsport in Deutschland nicht die selbe Anerkennung findet wie in anderen Ländern!


----------



## Stumbe (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jakub Vagner fehlt meines Erachtens noch. Teammitglied bei DAM.


----------



## lute (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, fehlt noch Lukas Kreus von Sänger/Uni Cat.
Scheint eine fast endlose Liste zu sein. Der Markt ist definitiv überschwemmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Nachgetragen, danke schön  - nu sinds wohl genau 250...

Und alle werden wir wohl immer noch nicht haben....


----------



## kati48268 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Alle kriegt man auch kaum zusammen, von mir aus dürfen es auch gern viel mehr werden und vor allem sollten viele den Sprung in allgemeine Medien schaffen,
so wie Babs & Auwa bei Stefan Raab.

Wenn wir schon gesellschaftlich immer mehr in die Ecke der Tierquäler abgedrängt werden und der eigene Lobbyismus zu blöd ist daran etwas zu ändern, tät es dringend Not, dass Angler selbst für PR sorgen.


----------



## Purist (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Alle kriegt man auch kaum zusammen, von mir aus dürfen es auch gern viel mehr werden



Der Markt ist doch längst gesättigt. Deswegen sehe ich es noch immer so, dass Thomas schon die richtige Wortwahl bei der Überschrift gefunden hat- Inflation, in dem Fall: Entwertung der  "Experten" (und deren Wissens) durch Masse.


----------



## nostradamus (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Hi,

es ist doch ein lohnende geschichte für die Hersteller/Großhändler Teamangler zu beschäftigen!! Machen Werbung, testen Produkte und erhalten je nach Vertrag eine entschädigung + vergünstigte ek Preise... !  
Mario


----------



## kati48268 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

250 Männekes im Verhältnis zu
- 1 Mio. org. Anglern
- 1,8 Mio. Fischereischeininhabern
- 3,3 Mio. aktiven Anglern (nach Definition Arlinghaus)
- 5 Mio. am Angeln Interessierter (Allensbach)
würd ich jetzt nicht grad als "inflationär" bezeichnen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Alle kriegt man auch kaum zusammen, von mir aus dürfen es auch gern viel mehr werden und vor allem sollten viele den Sprung in allgemeine Medien schaffen,




Auf irgendwelche wandelnden Litfaßsäulen kann ich gerne verzichten. Albern sowas.

Auwa war was anderes. Der Typ war, man kann von ihm halten, was man will, selbst schon ein Ereignis. Ebenso Hrubesch oder auch Augenthaler (obwohl der ja "nur" ein Normaloangler ist). Die Herren sollten in der Öffentlichkeit mal Stellung beziehen, die haben ja schn kraft ihrer Persönlichkeit Gewicht.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Millionen hecheln Formel 1 Fahrern am TV nach, die auf ihrem Anzug Sponsorenbilder von jedem erdenklichen Produkt tragen, auch wenn's nicht mal ansatzweise mit Autos, Autosport oder so zu tun hat - völlig normal & akzeptiert.

Aber der Teamangler ist 'ne "wandelnde Litfass-Säule"? |kopfkrat

Warum hacken ausgerechnet Angler eigentlich auf "ihren Profis" (ich nenn das jetzt einfach mal so) nur ständig rum?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Millionen hecheln Formel 1 Fahrern am TV nach, die auf ihrem Anzug Sponsorenbilder von jedem erdenklichen Produkt tragen




Tja, genauso albern. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein, sorry.


----------



## Purist (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 250 Männekes im Verhältnis zu
> - 1 Mio. org. Anglern
> - 1,8 Mio. Fischereischeininhabern
> - 3,3 Mio. aktiven Anglern (nach Definition Arlinghaus)
> ...



Wenn der Normalodurchschnittsangler nur 10 von diesen 250 Namen spontan nennen kann, ist das schon hoch gegriffen. Wenn er dann noch weiß, was diese für den Angelsport, für Angler, und nicht nur für sich selbst, geleistet haben, hat er eigentlich schon eine Auszeichnung verdient. 

Weil du die Formel 1 angesprochen hast- Wieviele Fahrer hat die noch gleich? Wieviele Autofahrer gibt's auf der Welt? Wieviele von denen sind rennsportbegeistert, im speziellen Formel 1 "Fans"? 
lt. RTL waren es 4,5 Millionen in Deutschland, die im Schnitt ein Formel 1 Rennen an der Glotze 2016 auf RTL live verfolgt haben, bei 22 Fahrern in 11 Teams.


----------



## bigpit12 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Da fehlt Claudia Darga in der Liste


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Danke
Drin 
251
Werden nicht weniger ;-)


----------



## Ørret (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Andreas Veltrup fehlt auch noch#:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Auf irgendwelche wandelnden Litfaßsäulen kann ich gerne verzichten. Albern sowas.



International bekannte Litfaßsäulen vom Typ eines Norio Tanabe oder Kevin VanDame,dürften für die Begeisterung an der Angelei(auch in D) mehr erreicht haben, als alle dt.Pros der letzten 30 Jahre zusammen..und wenn sowas gerade jüngere Nachwuchsangler anspricht,sollten wir uns lieber freuen als es zu verteufeln.

Mit einem biederen Rudolf Sack,gehste im 21.Jhd Nachwuchstechnisch schlichtweg baden.



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Die Herren sollten in der Öffentlichkeit mal Stellung beziehen, die haben ja schn kraft ihrer Persönlichkeit Gewicht.



Was für ein Gewicht Augenthaler hat,konnte man bei seiner Wallergeschichte ja prima am Verhalten des bayer.LFV "bewundern"..die haben ihn öffentlich gesteinigt !

Diese Scheren im Kopf,sind ja auch so ein Grund,warum Angeln in D nie den Stellenwert anderer Länder erreichen wird..man fällt hier den eigenen Repräsentanten in den Rücken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Veltrup eingefügt, 252....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

In der FoPu- Szene bekannt - Klaus Illmer. Wohnt bei mir gleich um die Ecke. Glaube der hatte / hat was mit Sänger (Iron Trout Programm) zu tun

Und Robbi, mein Held aus meiner Kindheit wurde auch vergessen  http://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden...flage-robbi-geht-angeln-fuer-klein-und-gross/


----------



## Purist (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> International bekannte Litfaßsäulen vom Typ eines Norio Tanabe oder Kevin VanDame,dürften für die Begeisterung an der Angelei(auch in D) mehr erreicht haben, als alle dt.Pros der letzten 30 Jahre zusammen..



Ich kenne beide nicht, aber wenn ich nach denen im Netz suche, finde ich kein einziges Foto auf welchem Tanabe dermaßen Litfaßsäule für eine einzige Marke "spielt" wie die Mehrheit der "Teamangler" hierzulande. #c Bei VanDame sehe ich da nur ein Trikot, gespickt mit massenweise Sponsoren, auch nicht die Fanboynummer die Teamangler uns hier präsentieren- sieht eher aus wie im Motorsport oder Fußball.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Mir ist es eigentlich egal wie diese Werbehuren gekleidet sind, wegen mir schön bunt mit allerlei Markenemblemen, so erkennt man sie wenigstens gleich!
Allerdings bei diesen oft zwielichtigen Figuren von Repräsentanten oder gar Vorbildfunktion für das Angeln im allgemeinen zu sprechen, finde ich schon krass!
Die Jenigen welche sich von diesem "show and shine" angesprochen fühlen und gute Konsumenten abgeben, tun mir eher leid für ihre Oberflächlichkeit b.z.w. Einfälltigkeit.
Für das Angeln an sich haben diese Typen, welche ja allesamt aus Eigennutz C&R propagieren, deshalb eher ein negatives Bild in die Öffentlichkeit transportiert.
Schlimm genug, dass sich viele daran inzwischen ein Beispiel nehmen!

Jürgen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich egal wie diese Werbehuren gekleidet sind, wegen mir schön bunt mit allerlei Markenemblemen, so erkennt man sie wenigstens gleich!
> Allerdings bei diesen oft zwielichtigen Figuren von Repräsentanten oder gar Vorbildfunktion für das Angeln im allgemeinen zu sprechen, finde ich schon krass!
> Die Jenigen welche sich von diesem "show and shine" angesprochen fühlen und gute Konsumenten abgeben, tun mir eher leid für ihre Oberflächlichkeit b.z.w. Einfälltigkeit.
> Für das Angeln an sich haben diese Typen, welche ja allesamt aus Eigennutz C&R propagieren, deshalb eher ein negatives Bild in die Öffentlichkeit transportiert.
> ...




#6#6#6
Wenn schon jemand etwas für die Angler, den Nachwuchs und die öffentliche Meinung tut, dann sind das die ehrenamtlichen Leiter der Jugendgruppen, die sich völlig kostenfrei den Allerwertesten aufreissen, um ein ansprechendes Angebot für die Kids auf die Beine zu stellen. 

Was tun den Bitteschön die "Profis" für das Angeln an sich?
Ich kenne auch einen Profi. Der Jürgen (nein, nicht du, Taxidermist :q), ein Angler bei mir aus dem Verein. Der Typ zieht Zander magisch an, keine Ahnung wie er es macht. Der kriegt aber nichts gesponsort, sondern arbeitet als Hausmeister in der Schule :m.

"Profiangler", so ein Quatsch. #d


----------



## glavoc (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

wenn schon hier auf BassmasterClassicProAngler verwiesen wird, dann darf mMn Takahiro Omori nicht unerwähnt bleiben
!
Ein wirklich beeindruckender Lebensweg der auch als Filmvorlage taugen könnte. Dazu ist er dermaßen "on the ground", höflich, bescheiden & sympatisch geblieben. Sowohl als Angler, Mensch und öffentl. Person ein aussergewöhnlicher Zeitgenosse.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nKgAkTaaUU 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyUuPIOdrxA


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

was habt ihr bloß gegen professionelle? :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich egal wie diese Werbehuren gekleidet sind, wegen mir schön bunt mit allerlei Markenemblemen, so erkennt man sie wenigstens gleich!
> Allerdings bei diesen oft zwielichtigen Figuren von Repräsentanten oder gar Vorbildfunktion für das Angeln im allgemeinen zu sprechen, finde ich schon krass!



Ob jemand als Licht- oder Schattengestalt rüberkommt,ist objektiv gesehen aber eben nicht von der Frage Sponsorenoutfit Ja/Nein abhängig.




Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> "Profiangler", so ein Quatsch.



Ist unter den leidigen dt.Gegebenheiten wohl zu bejahen...Fakt ist aber auch,das uns das werkeln so nahezu ganz ab jeglicher(echter!) Professionalität,auch nicht wirklich weiter gebracht hat..im Gegenteil.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



glavoc schrieb:


> wenn schon hier auf BassmasterClassicProAngler verwiesen wird, dann darf mMn Takahiro Omori nicht unerwähnt bleiben
> !
> Ein wirklich beeindruckender Lebensweg der auch als Filmvorlage taugen könnte. Dazu ist er dermaßen "on the ground", höflich, bescheiden & sympatisch geblieben. Sowohl als Angler, Mensch und öffentl. Person ein aussergewöhnlicher Zeitgenosse.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nKgAkTaaUU
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyUuPIOdrxA



Sehr interessant, Dankeschön!


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Hi,

 letztlich müsste man noch locker 1000 Namen dazu schreiben, die aber immer nur ganz wenige kennen oder fast gar keiner, alle würden sich jedoch Teamangler oder Supporter bezeichnen.

 Auf die Zahl kommt man sehr schnell, wenn man mal überschlägt wie viele Boiliehersteller es gibt, bei den Karpfenanglern ist das nämlich ganz extrem. Da haben wir ca. 15 bekanntere Firmen und nochmal 30 kleine Garagenklitschen. Dazu kommen diverse ausländische Firmen, vor allem aus England, Belgien, Holland, Italien und Frankreich. Packen wir also noch mal 20 dazu, die auf dem deutschen Markt aktiv sind. Nehmen wir da nen Schnitt von 5 Teamanglern sind wir schon bei 325 Personen.

 Dann gibt's da noch die großen Firmen. Schaut mal bei Quantum, Shimano, Daiwa, Fox, Nash, und die anderen 30 Firmen auf die Seiten unter Team-Deutschland. Bei einigen Firmen gibt es natürlich diverse Sparten wie Wels, Karpfen, Friedfisch, Spinnfischen ect. Also sagen wir mal 30x 10 Experten noch dazu, die zig Kleinfirmen bringen nochmal 30x 5. Also sind wir in Summe bei gut 775 Leuten. Glaube kaum, dass das übertrieben ist. Wenn man sich überlegt wie viele Sparten es gibt, also als Beispiel mal Futterhersteller oder Kunstköderhersteller oder Bootshersteller oder Kleidung oder oder oder...

 Letztlich bin ich auch so eine Teamhure, wie es hier so manche so lächerlich bezeichnen, weil sie keine Ahnung haben und ein paar Deppen mit allen über einen Kamm scheren. Ich kanns ja dahingehend verstehen, weil die kleinsten Deppen oftmals die lautesten und auffälligsten sind, die müssen dann eben noch erzogen werden. Is aber egal, manche brauchen das


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Remseck laut Deiner PLZ?
isch ja ums Egg....
;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Teamangler werden überbewertet.
Viele sind doch nur eine regionale Randerscheinung und greifen beim Werbepartner max. 10-20% Rabatt ab.
Dafür verpflichten die sich dann als Werbeträger an diversen "Veranstaltungen" auf zu laufen.
Masse statt Klasse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Kann man bei Teamangler, wie von Dir beschrieben, so sehen.
Aber auch da gibts ja druchaus viele Spielarten und verschwommene grenzen..

So oder so:
Es gibt definitiv mehr "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros, als ich im Kopp haben kann...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ist unter den leidigen dt.Gegebenheiten wohl zu bejahen...Fakt ist aber auch,das uns das werkeln so nahezu ganz ab jeglicher(echter!) Professionalität,auch nicht wirklich weiter gebracht hat..im Gegenteil.




Wie weiter gebracht? Wohin denn? Angeln genauso gesellschaftlich konsensfähig machen wie das Public Viewing von Sportveranstaltungen? Wer will das denn? Und wozu?

Angler gehen angeln. Imker gehen imkern. Biertrinker gehen Bier trinken. Hobbygärtner graben ihr Beet um. Für was bitteschön brauchts da Profis? Noch dazu solche, die echte Schwierigkeiten haben, einen geraden Satz zu formulieren?
Nicht wirklich...
Die Imker haben es am leichtesten. Wenn immer da PETRA aufschlagen und sich über die Zwangsknechtung der Bienchen beschweren sollte, können die ganz locker und völlig unprofihaft kontern: "und wer bestäubt dann eure Obstbäume, hmmm...?" - Und schon verstummen alle...

Könnten wir uns eine Scheibe abschneiden davon. Für was sind Angler ökologisch und gesellschaftlich wertvoll? DAS sollten wir kommunizieren, wegen mir auch profihaft. Aber das hat doch nichts damit zu tun, was ein Dietel, Isaaisch oder wie sie auch alle heißen, nach außen produzieren: "Guckst du mal den neuen Gummifisch" oder "voll getwitcht" oder oder....
Und das soll uns als Angler was bringen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Profiangler wäre jemand, der vom Angeln lebt....

Kannste in Amiland (bei den Preisgeldern bei Barschevents etc.), bei uns sicher nicht.

Hier in D wäre in meine Augen wäre ein "Pro" eben jemand, der im Umfeld oder mit von/Anglern lebt. 

Guides etc..

Dann haste noch Experten, entweder für bestimmte Methoden oder Fischarten, können genauso Guides sein, wie auch Schreiberlinge, oder auch erfolgreiche Wettangler von Stippen über Raubfisch bis um Meeresangeln (ausserhalb D natürlich) ..

Und Teamangler wurde ja schon oben beschrieben....

Ich hab das zusamen gefasst, um nicht bei jedem einzeln diskutieren zu müssen, wer nun eher Pro, Teamer, oder Experte wäre ..
;-)))

Grob gesagt also:
Die man durchs Angeln oder als Angler kennt .......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Wie weiter gebracht? Wohin denn? Angeln genauso gesellschaftlich konsensfähig machen wie das Public Viewing von Sportveranstaltungen



Nein..Konsenzfähig dahingehend,das Angeln mehr darstellt, als als den zu oft verbreiteten "Nur fangen und verwerten" Mist.Das ginge sogar unter ökol.Aspekten..wenn man denn will.

Und genau das,haben überwiegend Leute verbockt,die mal rein gar nix mit dem Tackle-und Werbezirkus zu tun haben.




Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Könnten wir uns eine Scheibe abschneiden davon. Für was sind Angler ökologisch und gesellschaftlich wertvoll? DAS sollten wir kommunizieren, wegen mir auch profihaft.



Da bin ich doch bei dir..und nix anderes hat z.B.ein Matze Koch zuletzt deutlich gemacht.

Das es unter den "Pros" auch Pfeifen gibt,keine Frage.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Thomas..Liste bitte ergänzen:

Doubek,Marc (Pro Fishing Hamburg)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ergänzt - 253


----------



## Zielonka (21. März 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-5E97O5QK8

Hier sorgt einer unseren sogenannten "professionellen" Angler mal wieder für einen Bärendienst!

Sehr "informativ" zu sehen, wie man einem lebenden Tier den Mageninhalt aus dem selbigen zieht...#d


----------



## Roach05 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Felix Scheuermann fehlt mir da doch eindeutig noch in der Liste [emoji16]


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Danke Dir (dass sich da immer noch einer findet jetzt - irre!)...

Eingetragen - jetzt 254..


----------



## DerBreuberger (22. März 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Sorry,
kann mir Jemand in 1-2 Sätzen sagen, wozu der Thread da ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Um einfach mal aufzuzeigen wie viele "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros" es gibt, wie inflationär das inzwischen geworden ist.

Und weil es mich persönlich interessierte, wie viele dabei sind, die ich selber noch nicht kenne (auch das waren einige)..


----------



## Franky (22. März 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Was meinste - würde es auffallen, mich auch auf die Liste zu setzen?  Bin in meinem Team* auch Angler...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Welches Team sponsert Dich denn?

Deine Familie zählt nie nicht ;-)))))


----------



## Franky (22. März 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Pööööh...


----------



## DerBreuberger (22. März 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um einfach mal aufzuzeigen wie viele "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros" es gibt, ..


Für mich sieht das eher aus wie ein Pranger. :-(

Aber ich will Dir als TO (Thread Opener) mal nur Gutes unterstellen. Interessant währe in diesem Zusammenhang folgende Fragen?
Wer ist Experte? (auf welchem Gebiet?) 
Wer Teamangler? (mit welchem Team?)
Wer Pro? (mit welcher Firma?)
Wer teilt die Leute in die Kategorien ein?

So, wie Du sie aufgestellt hast, wirfst Du alle in einen Topf. Wenn Du schon eine Aufstellung machst, dann sollte ersichtlich sein für welches Fachgebiet sie stehen, welchem Team sie angebunden oder nahe stehen und ob sie Pro sind. Pro bedeutet Professionell, d.h. es ist seine/ihre Haupteinnahmequelle.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie inflationär das inzwischen geworden ist. ..


 Inflationär ist ein Merkmalen der Inflation.  Inflation bedeutet „_…eine Erhöhung des Preisniveaus von Gütern und Dienstleistungen (Teuerung), gleichbedeutend mit einer Minderung der Kaufkraft…_“. 

Was schlecht ist. Du unterstellst mit der Liste, dass es immer mehr Leute werden und die Qualität nicht besser wird. Quantität vor Qualität? Mag sein. Ja, möglicherweise sind dort Leute dabei, welche auf dem Gebiet nicht die Leistung oder Qualifikation erbringen, welche Du, Ich oder andere „Normalo“-Angler erwarten. 

Aber wer beurteilt jetzt, wer dazugehört oder Nicht? Und auf welcher Grundlage? Vom hören, sehen? Von persöhnlichen Gesprächen? Von Bewertungen, so wie bei eBay? 
So wirfst Du alle in einen Topf und schreibst „Inflationär“ drüber.

Sorry, aber ich kann damit nichts anfangen und hab immer noch ein flaues Gefühl im Magen bei solchen LISTEN.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Es muss auch nicht jeder was damit anfangen können.

Und wer statt Überschriften auch im Thread liest, hätte die Antwort schon gefunden auf diese Frage, so oder so ähnlich schon mehrfach im Thread und mehrfach beantwortet:


> Interessant währe in diesem Zusammenhang folgende Fragen?
> Wer ist Experte? (auf welchem Gebiet?)
> Wer Teamangler? (mit welchem Team?)
> Wer Pro? (mit welcher Firma?)
> Wer teilt die Leute in die Kategorien ein?





Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> hat deine Frage hier einen tieferen Hintergrund? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du einfach nur die Namen und Menge wissen willst.... also raus mit der Sprache





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, genau das isses - weil ich selber als jemand, der ja dauernd auch (Messen als Beispiel) mit den ganzen Experten, Teams und Firmen zu tun hat, das alles nicht mehr auf die Reihe kriege mit der ganzen Masse an Pros..





randio schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat fast jeder noch so kleine und auch größere Angelshop "Teamangler". Dazu kommt noch jede Firma, die auch nur im entferntesten mit Tackle zu tun hat.
> Diese "Teamangler" sind dann halt Produkttester.
> 
> So kommste auf wenigstens 500.
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich das zusammengefasst - um Diskussionen zu vermeiden ob  nun jemand ein richtiger Pro ist oder nicht..
> 
> 
> Daher heissts ja:
> ...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Damit´s Thomas nicht langweiig und die Liste noch ein bisschen länger wird, kann ich auch noch was beitragen:

Das fehlt das kompette Jackson/Cebbra Team
 Achim Friedrich
David Kraushaar
Johannes Weid
Julian Paul
Lisa Walter
Marcel Nowak
Matthias Kurz
Ron Nolting
Toni Tzschoppe

Sowie Thorsten Ritter von Iron Trout/Sänger fällt mir noch ein.
(Und der hat sicher auch noch Kollegen, aber die Seite streikt bei mir)
Einen Michael Kall hab ich aber noch gefunden.


----------



## Ørret (27. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Bin da grad über Dirk Ditters gestolpert#h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Robin Grompe und Jürgen Willig...
Robin bei ilex und jürgen fällt mir gerade nicht ein...


----------



## hanzz (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Robin Grompe und Jürgen Willig...
> Robin bei ilex und jürgen fällt mir gerade nicht ein...


Sorry, aber wer mit 0,30er Fluo gezielt auf Hecht angelt und das öffentlich auf YT noch als hechtsicher propagiert, ist in meinen Augen weder Pro noch Experte.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer mit 0,30er Fluo gezielt auf Hecht angelt und das öffentlich auf YT noch als hechtsicher propagiert, ist in meinen Augen weder Pro noch Experte.


Ich glaube hierbei geht es nicht einmal um die Qualität besagter Personen. Wer von den beiden macht das denn? Ich kenne nur Robin Grompe jetzt vom Namen her, der eben sein Geld mit dem Angeln wohl verdient und daher im Bereich Pro anzusiedeln ist.


----------



## hanzz (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich glaube hierbei geht es nicht einmal um die Qualität besagter Personen. Wer von den beiden macht das denn? Ich kenne nur Robin Grompe jetzt vom Namen her, der eben sein Geld mit dem Angeln wohl verdient und daher im Bereich Pro anzusiedeln ist.



Jo. Den mein ich.


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ich hab kein anderes Thema gefunden - aber wenn ich sehe wie unsere "Angelikonen" sich in diversen Videos usw. verhalten könnt ich im Kreis kotzen!

 Der Wilde Mann aus dem Osten ist auf der neusten F&F DVD in der Profiliga zu Gange und duelliert sich mit dem Hänel. Das der da vom Stapel lässt ist nicht mehr unter kleinen Neckerein zw. Anglern zu verstehen. Braucht keiner und schadet nur ....

 Sorry musste raus und ich weiss dass es ggf hier nicht rein gehört.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das der da vom Stapel lässt ist nicht mehr unter kleinen Neckerein zw. Anglern zu verstehen. Braucht keiner und schadet nur ....


Ich habe es nicht gesehen, aber dieses gegenseitige Anprangern der Angler ist wirklich zu kotzen. Richtig bitter mittlerweile auch, weil vor allem auch die sonst so sympathischen Angler nicht davor halt machen. Selbst von ein Hänel, Uli Beyer oder Matze Kochen bekommt man immer wieder mit, wie die über andere abledern oder diese an den Pranger stellen. Von anderen ist man dies ja gewohnt aber mittlerweile kenne ich keinen der Großen, von denen ich nicht irgendwie so etwas mitbekommen habe. Traurige Entwicklung.


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ja gut da geht es eben nebem den Ego auch um die Kohle! Wenn ich besser als mein Nebenmann aussehe, so treibt es mir ggf die Kohle der Anhänger in meine Tasche...

 Nochmal zum Thema - ist eig der Herbert Ziereis schon hier genannt worden? Der taucht ja auch immer öfters in den Printmedien auf. 

 (Jetzt könnt ich böse sein und auch hier seine Methoden in Frage stellen)...


----------



## Purist (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ja gut da geht es eben nebem den Ego auch um die Kohle!



Natürlich, das entbindet solche Personen aber nicht von ihrer Vorbildfunktion, wenn sie so bekannt sind, dass sie ständig in Publikationen und Videos auftauchen. Früher wären die damit in ihrer Karriere nicht weit gekommen. Es nannte sich Anstand, gutes Benehmen und Kollegialität, sowas spielt heute scheinbar keine Rolle mehr. Da sind aber auch die Verlage in der Pflicht, die sowas heute fördern anstatt es zu untersagen.


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Purist schrieb:


> Natürlich, das entbindet solche Personen aber nicht von ihrer Vorbildfunktion, wenn sie so bekannt sind, dass sie ständig in Publikationen und Videos auftauchen. Früher wären die damit in ihrer Karriere nicht weit gekommen, es nannte sich Anstand, gutes Benehmen und Kollegialität.



Bin ich ganz bei dir #h

 Wenn ich mich auf der nxt Messe hin stelle und vor meinem Publikum die Mitbewerber schlecht rede usw. hätte ich ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab kein anderes Thema gefunden - aber wenn ich sehe wie unsere "Angelikonen" sich in diversen Videos usw. verhalten könnt ich im Kreis kotzen!
> 
> Der Wilde Mann aus dem Osten ist auf der neusten F&F DVD in der Profiliga zu Gange und duelliert sich mit dem Hänel. Das der da vom Stapel lässt ist nicht mehr unter kleinen Neckerein zw. Anglern zu verstehen. Braucht keiner und schadet nur ....
> 
> Sorry musste raus und ich weiss dass es ggf hier nicht rein gehört.





ich hab deinen "wilden mann " vor einiger zeit persönlich kontaktiert, weil er in einem bericht ein tripod mit 3 el bissanzeigern  verwendete ,das ich interessant fand. der kontakt war sehr freundlich und er hatte überhaupt keine probleme damit, mir zu schreiben, daß das teil von Lidl stammte.wenn die "Pros" sich pöse beharken, ist man manipulierter zuschauer .was im hintergrund läuft, wer , wem die butter vom brot stiehlt oder ob es ein abgesprochener oder misslungener disput ist, um die spannung zu erhöhen. wissen nur die jenigen, die dabei waren. profiliga ist für mich mittlerweile ausgelutscht und uninteressant. horst hennings kommt meiner meinung nach  dabei noch am besten weg.was die ganzen pros und teamangler angeht vermisse ich so denalten sportgeist aus den end 70er oder anfang 80er jahren. da wurde wissen und erfahrung weitergegeben .heute wird versucht möglichst viel müll unter die leute oder ins wasser  zu bringen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Hänel ist aber auch gerade zur Zielscheibe der Ytube-Gäng ( auf Facebook hatte es ja auch richtig geknallt) geworden und wird wie zu Schulzeiten bei jeder Gelegenheit gefroppt. Ich glaube das ist aber bei Anglern auch so ne Sache der Intelligenz. Wenn ich sehe wie einige dieser Exemplare schreiben, reden und sich präsentieren, dann steht doch außer Frage das es sich um die Generation "Einer hält die Glühbirne, der andere dreht die Leiter" handelt.

Ist sowieso kappes, was sind denn Profis beim Angeln? Gerade in Deutschland ist das Ding mit der Gesetzgebung in den letzten 20 Jahren einfach gestorben.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Gab doch letztes Jahr bei Facebook "beef" zwischen Wilde und Hänel (sehr lustig zu lesem btw) - und scheinbar hat Wilde das weniger gut weggesteckt als der Hänel


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gab doch letztes Jahr bei Facebook "beef" zwischen Wilde und Hänel (sehr lustig zu lesem btw) - und scheinbar hat Wilde das weniger gut weggesteckt als der Hänel



Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Ort des Geschehens ein öminöses blaues Geländer an einer Fischtreppe die eig Sperrgebiet ist. Hatte sich da noch der Ruhrpott Angler und Stellfisch-Ruten-Guttenberg dazu geäußert?! :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gab doch letztes Jahr bei Facebook "beef" zwischen Wilde und Hänel (sehr lustig zu lesem btw) - und scheinbar hat Wilde das weniger gut weggesteckt als der Hänel



Hänel ist der Kleinzander König, so J.Chowns. DA sind die Gräben eben tiefer. Schade drum, das sind aber eher Egospielchen. Die 3 können auch nebeneinander existieren. Das Leben ist ja keine Einbahnstraße.


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Für mich eher ein Zeichen, dass Sie es eben nicht können. Traumjob Guiding usw. scheint ein nicht wenig umkämpftes Pflaster zu sein ....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Für mich eher ein Zeichen, dass Sie es eben nicht können. Traumjob Guiding usw. scheint ein nicht wenig umkämpftes Pflaster zu sein ....



Ich denke schon, nur ist Guiding eben nicht immer so toll, wie es aussieht und ich kenne 2 Guids, die haben es aus einfachem Grund eingestellt:

Wenig Rentabel für die Zeit am Wasser und du musst fangen. Wenn du dann eine Gruppe hast, packste das alleine nicht mehr, kannst nicht jedem die Zeit widmen etc., ist eben nicht so einfach.

Einzelbehandlung kostet halt ordentlich und wer legt viel Geld durch für ungewisse Gegenleistung in Form von Fang?


----------



## Kochtopf (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Ort des Geschehens ein öminöses blaues Geländer an einer Fischtreppe die eig Sperrgebiet ist. Hatte sich da noch der Ruhrpott Angler und Stellfisch-Ruten-Guttenberg dazu geäußert?! :vik:


Aus meiner Erinnerung:
"So sind wir ruhrpottasis!!!! Asi aber ehrlich!!!"

Schön, dass endlich mal "Arbeit für einfach begabte" (Müntefering) geschaffen wurde - wenn auch nur in kleiner Stückzahl  :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Auch wenn ich diese ganze Pranger-Mentalität (sowohl unter den Szene-Leuten, als auch hier die User gegenüber anderen Szene-Größen) nicht leiden kann... über die Sprüche muss ich gerade abfeiern...


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...dann steht doch außer Frage das es sich um die Generation "Einer hält die Glühbirne, der andere dreht die Leiter" handelt.





Fr33 schrieb:


> Stellfisch-Ruten-Guttenberg


:vik:


----------



## hecht99 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Wie ist die Geschichte mit dem Stellfisch-K-T-zu-... eigentlich jetzt ausgegangen? Es gab ja mal ein Thema das nach einiger Zeit geschlossen wurde mit Vertröstung auf Aufklärung.

 Ist das Thema schon ausgestanden?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Geschichte mit dem Stellfisch-K-T-zu-... eigentlich jetzt ausgegangen? Es gab ja mal ein Thema das nach einiger Zeit geschlossen wurde mit Vertröstung auf Aufklärung.
> 
> Ist das Thema schon ausgestanden?


Ich weiß nicht warum man so etwas unbedingt wissen muss.
Aber hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4638280&postcount=51


----------



## Kochtopf (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Geschichte mit dem Stellfisch-K-T-zu-... eigentlich jetzt ausgegangen? Es gab ja mal ein Thema das nach einiger Zeit geschlossen wurde mit Vertröstung auf Aufklärung.
> 
> Ist das Thema schon ausgestanden?



Ich weiss nichtmal was gemeint ist


----------



## Deep Down (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ..... dann steht doch außer Frage das es sich um die Generation "Einer hält die Glühbirne, der andere dreht die Leiter" handelt.
> ....



Warte mal ab, dann kommt sicher noch einer auf die Idee, dass es schneller gehen könnte, wenn der Rest das Haus in die entgegengesetzte Richtung dreht!


----------



## hanzz (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erinnerung:
> "So sind wir ruhrpottasis!!!! Asi aber ehrlich!!!"
> 
> Schön, dass endlich mal "Arbeit für einfach begabte" (Müntefering) geschaffen wurde - wenn auch nur in kleiner Stückzahl  :m


Ich schäme mich dafür extrem fremd.
Ich komme mitten aus dem Ruhrpott und jedesmal wenn da so n Spruch kommt, versink ich fast im Boden. Echt traurig und beschämend.


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

immer wenn ich den chowns reden hör, drängt sich bei mir  irgendwie  "Dennis ruft an" von 1 Live  auf


----------



## Trollwut (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Grundsätzlich hab ich sowieso oft das Gefühl, dass sich in der Angelszene mehr seltsame "Berühmtheiten" tummeln als bei anderen Hobbys. Sei es die politische Einstellung, die Intelligenz, das Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit, etc.

Da sind mMn wenig normale Leute dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

gugg mich an - auch komplett durch ;-))))

Wieso sollten da Experten besser sein? ;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hab ich sowieso oft das Gefühl, dass sich in der Angelszene mehr seltsame "Berühmtheiten" tummeln als bei anderen Hobbys. Sei es die politische Einstellung, die Intelligenz, das Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit, etc.
> 
> Da sind mMn wenig normale Leute dabei.


Oder du hast ein idealisiertes Verhältnis zur Normalität. Arschlöcher gibt es überall, in jeder Sportart, jedem Hobby, einfach überall.genau wie dumme Menschen-  guck dich doch einfach mal auf dem Campus um


----------



## Laichzeit (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ziemlich viel ist auch nur Show.
Dicke Zander in die Linse zu halten reicht nicht, wenn 50 andere dasselbe tun, da muss man anders aus der Masse stechen.


----------



## zorra (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Anprangeren wie hier geschrieben kannte ich bis Dato nur vom Angelgott Beyer..gibt es von den anderen irgendwo was nachzulesen.
Zu den Experten sie kommen und gehen...und die meisten Angler die ich kenne gehen ihren eigenen Weg.
gr.zorra


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ziemlich viel ist auch nur Show.
> Dicke Zander in die Linse zu halten reicht nicht, wenn 50 andere dasselbe tun, da muss man anders aus der Masse stechen.



Ich glaube nicht, das ein virtueller Schlagabtausch, mit klarer Abwertung seines Gegenübers, nur Show ist. Da stecken viele egozentrische Züge hinter. Mit BigL, dem Ghetto-Spanier, gabs doch auch schon Differenzen innerhalb der Szene. 

Und das ist nicht nur bei den "Größen" der Szene so, das ist auch bei jedem Dorfeven im Hegeangeln gängiger Trend. Schlimmer sogar. Von " der zieht immer nur gute Lose" bis hin zu " der hat nur Glück" endet es meist mit "ich bin der Beste". Da kannst du bei vielen nicht mal auf 10m an den Angelplatz laufen ohne die Futterkelle im Gesicht zu haben.

Ich hab mich vorhint zum Beispiel mit einem der wenigen Mitkonkurrenten ganz offen über unsere Taktiken unterhalten, welche Köder und Erfahrungen. Eben weil beide Wissen, das am Tag der Abrechnung du adaptieren musst, wissen musst was zu tun ist. Da bringen dir 10 Jahres Geheimnisse nichts.

Angler sind halt auch Eigenbröttler auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ich habe das Video vorhin auf der FuF-DVD auch angesehen und war sehr erstaunt, wie unprofessionell sich der wilde Mann wieder präsentiert hat. 
In sozialen Medien polarisiert er mit politischen Ansichten, die diversen Skandälchen und seine Reaktionen sind auch hinlänglich bekannt und nun ein Film-Dreh mit der Konkurrenz. Generell wird bei der Profi-Liga recht viel Wert auf Fairness und Kollegialität gelegt (zumindest vor der Kamera) und was macht der wilde Mann? Über den Gegner herziehen und die ganze Zeit erzählen, was er die letzten Tage für tolle Fänge hatte... klassisches Eigentor und typisches Verhalten einer Person mit schwachem Ego.

Wer etwas drauf hat und sich seiner Fähigkeiten realistisch bewusst ist, hat es weder nötig, Konkurrenten schlecht darzustellen noch mit seinen nicht belegten Erfolgen zu prahlen.

Das ist für mich als Hobby-Fernpsychologe ein wichtiges, generelles Kriterium in der Beurteilung der Angel-Prominenz. Wer was drauf hat, verhält sich anders und tut nicht nur so.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich habe das Video vorhin auf der FuF-DVD auch angesehen und war sehr erstaunt, wie unprofessionell sich der wilde Mann wieder präsentiert hat.
> In sozialen Medien polarisiert er mit politischen Ansichten, die diversen Skandälchen und seine Reaktionen sind auch hinlänglich bekannt und nun ein Film-Dreh mit der Konkurrenz. Generell wird bei der Profi-Liga recht viel Wert auf Fairness und Kollegialität gelegt (zumindest vor der Kamera) und was macht der wilde Mann? Über den Gegner herziehen und die ganze Zeit erzählen, was er die letzten Tage für tolle Fänge hatte... klassisches Eigentor und typisches Verhalten einer Person mit schwachem Ego.
> 
> Wer etwas drauf hat und sich seiner Fähigkeiten realistisch bewusst ist, hat es weder nötig, Konkurrenten schlecht darzustellen noch mit seinen nicht belegten Erfolgen zu prahlen.
> ...



Wer hat denn gewonnen? Schick mir PN.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Der Wilde Mann aus dem Osten ist auf der neusten F&F DVD in der Profiliga zu Gange und duelliert sich mit dem Hänel. Das der da vom Stapel lässt ist nicht mehr unter kleinen Neckerein zw. Anglern zu verstehen. Braucht keiner und schadet nur ....
> 
> Sorry musste raus und ich weiss dass es ggf hier nicht rein gehört.



Ich habe mir vorhin die DVD und das Match angeschaut. Zu Anfang wirkte es recht angespannt und zum Schluss hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Moderator bewusst versuchte da zu Thematisieren. Aber alles in allem haben sich beide sportlich und recht versöhnlich gegeben. Das war doch ganz okay oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Fr33 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

So angespannt wie in der Folge war noch kein Match! Ob es nur Show war? Denke nicht. Da sind schon paar Sprüche gefallen - O-Ton: Der Sebastian kann nur Kurbel, kurbel.... faulenzen usw. Sonst nix... halt so Kleinigkeiten. Vielleicht war es auch einfach der Ton und die Arroganz die man da raus hörte.....


----------



## Andal (30. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Mit den "Angelgöttern" verhält es sich doch wie mit den Göttern der Antike. Als die Menschen nicht mehr an sie glauben wollten, verschwanden sie still und leise in der Versenkung und wurden vergessen.

Die Angler bestimmen, wer aktuell als Angelgott gelten darf und final über den Hades zu schippern hat.


----------



## Jose (30. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

wenn ihr noch einen sucht, nehmt mich: zandernixfangexperte par excellence :m


----------



## DirkulesMG (30. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> immer wenn ich den chowns reden hör, drängt sich bei mir  irgendwie  "Dennis ruft an" von 1 Live  auf



Wenn Du ihn persönlich kennen lernen würdest, würdest Du danach anders denken. 

Jonny und auch Angelo Böhmer sind zwei richtig geniale Typen!


----------



## Fr33 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Wenn Du ihn persönlich kennen lernen würdest, würdest Du danach anders denken.
> 
> Jonny und auch Angelo Böhmer sind zwei richtig geniale Typen!



Wir können nur über das urteilen was wir eben kennen. Und gerade im Netz und auf Video präsentieren  sich halt einige gerade mit Taktgefühl.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wir können nur über das urteilen was wir eben kennen. Und gerade im Netz und auf Video präsentieren  sich halt einige gerade mit *Taktgefühl*.



Und so unaufdringlich!


----------



## spike999 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da sind schon paar Sprüche gefallen - O-Ton: Der Sebastian kann nur Kurbel, kurbel.... faulenzen usw. Sonst nix... halt so Kleinigkeiten. Vielleicht war es auch einfach der Ton und die Arroganz die man da raus hörte.....



Oder raus hören möchte!Für mich kommt es nicht so rüber...solche Spitzen gehören in nem Wettkampf dazu,da ist es wie im Fussball,Boxen usw,sogar im Job...

Veit hat seinen ''Gegner'' absolut richtig analisiert:Sebastian fischt nichts anderes als Stintshad und das auch nur in natürlichen Dekoren und ausschließlich die Faulenzermethode.

Ich glaub auch dem Moderator,als er sagte das beide sehr respektvoll miteinander umgegangen sind und die beiden sich auch viel ausgetauscht haben wenn die Kamera nicht gelaufen ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Davon ab, zum eigentlichen Thema:
Jemand weitere "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros" zum eintragen vorne??


----------



## Serdo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Jan Pusch, Vize-Europameister Raubfischangeln 2017, Angelschule Nord

Tobias Dreimann von Hansecatch Hamburg


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Thomas Müller & Stephen Freeland (Team FM Baits, T.M. ist WCC Weltmeister und "Champions oft the Champions und ist außerdem ab 2018 bei einem Hersteller unter Vertrag)
- Timo Seufert (Owner/Balzer)
- Michael Galambos (DAM)
- Norbert van Dyck (Baitvision)
- Thorsten Rühl (irgendwie die dritte Firma in drei oder vier Jahren)
- Marco Mariani (war mal Angelwoche, weiß nicht was er jetzt macht)
- Beatrix und Hans-Peter Zilke (Team Zielke/Preston)
- Ralf Emmerich (Nash)
- Martin Witt (Zeck)
- Max Miederer (DAM)
- Heinz Kersten (Belgische Tackleschmiede)
- Phillip Kretschmar (DAM)
- Bernd Schürmann (Redakteur Carp.de, Progressive Baiting)
- Markus Dittmann (Redakteur Carp.de)
- Florian van Liemt (Preston)
- Max Brenner (Spro)
- Andre Macher (DAM)
- Arno Bergler (Nash)


----------



## porbeagle (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Darf ich mich auch dazu schreiben ?


Ich bekomme T-Shirts und Basecaps sowie Baits gestellt,
1x die Woche ein Mittagessen (Besprechung für div. Beiträge und Baitvorstellungen) und hab einen Laptop
erhalten um Fangbilder zu posten und Berichte zu schreiben.

Qualifiziert mich das als Semi Pro? ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> - Marco Mariani (war mal Angelwoche, weiß nicht was er jetzt macht)



Für diverse Zeitschriften (FuF, RuR, Am Haken...) schreibt er regelmäßig, er bietet Bolokurse und Guidings an iirc... ist glaube bei fTM/Tubertini


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



spike999 schrieb:


> ...
> Veit hat seinen ''Gegner'' absolut richtig analisiert...




Und die F&F hats noch nicht mitbekommen. 

Verdammt, dann wird die Scheibe bestimmt bald auch indiziert. 

Aber wer kriegt dann die Kohle, Videorama? #c


 PS: Jochen Diekmann fehlt nocht, oder?


----------



## Mannheimer (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Das die Liste bei weitem noch nicht vollständig ist, wird wohl den meisten hier klar sein. Das Ganze als Inflationär oder "zu viel" zu bezeichnen halte ich aber für übertrieben. Die zum Teil diskreditierenden Kommentare halte ich ebenfalls nicht für angebracht.
Es mag Teamangler geben, die sich nicht gerade der feinen Englischen Art bedienen, aber solche Leute gibt es überall. Aller über einen Haufen zu werfen funktioniert aber nicht.
Bis auf das Sponsoring sind Teamangler auch nur Angler. Sie kochen alle mit Wasser. Den einen kennt man vielleicht, weil er sich besonders präsentiert hat (im Guten wie im Schlechten), die anderen eben nicht. 

Zur Frage warum es so viele Teamangler gibt:
Für Firmen sind Messen ein wichtiges Instrument um ihre Produkte vorzustellen. Allein schon durch die geografische Struktur macht es also durchaus Sinn für eine Firma schonmal 3-4 Teamangler für solche Zwecke zu nutzen. Ein reiner Angestellter der sich mit dem Angeln nicht besonders gut auskennt und keine Erfahrungen mit den Produkten hat ist hier fehl am Platz. Zudem sind Produkttest, -entwicklung und -forschung ein wichtiges Thema. Klar das eine Firma da Meinungen von Leuten einholen möchte, die sich über Jahre hinweg als Vertrauenswürdig und Qualifiziert herausstellen.
Da sich die Teamangler meist sehr speziell auf ein Angelbereich fixiert haben, multipliziert sich die Zahl der Teamangler für die Bereiche Spinnfischen, Karpfenangeln, Wallerangeln und Fliegenfischen noch einmal (um nur mal die bekanntesten zu Nennen). So kommt eine Firma leicht auf 10-20 Teamangler und mehr.
Das eine Firma natürlich auch möchte, dass ihre Produkte beworben werden ist klar. Dafür sind Teamangler die ein paar Fische fangen und die in die Kamera halten natürlich Prima. Es ist jedoch meist mehr als das: Gute Fotos machen, ansprechende und lesbare Texte schreiben und mit den Sozialen Medien bzw den gängigen Blogging-Plattformen umgehen können - um nur die absoluten Basics zu nennen. Wer denkt, dass sei einfach, kann es ja gerne selbst einmal probieren.

Um noch etwas On-Topic zu liefern hier eine kleine Liste von Leuten die mir spontan einfallen. Allesamt wirklich nette Zeitgenossen!

Simon Gottschall (Spro)
Dirk Nestler (Abu Garcia)
Tobias Voigt (Abu Garcia)
Marc-André Eggers (Abu Garcia)
Steve Reuther (Berkley)
Erik Hausmann (Berkley)
Christian Temminghoff (Berkley)
Manuel Schneider (JRC)
Sascha Weiher (Westin)
Marc Ptacovsky (Illex)
Matthias Fissenebert (Daiwa)
Danni Schäfer (Lowrance)
Andre Schmitt (Lowrance)


Bevor man sich eine Meinung über jemanden Bildet sollte man mit ihm persönlichen Kontakt gehabt haben. Über Hörensagen kommt viel Mist heraus. Jeder hat mal n schlechten Tag und nicht jede Äußerung ist in einer Streitsituation korrekt. Wenn man nicht genau weiß, was vorgefallen ist, sollte man mit seiner Meinungsbildung vorsichtigt sein. Und eins sollte man nie vergessen: Es sind auch nur Menschen.

Viele Grüße von einem ganz normalen Angler der auch auf eurer Abschussliste steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Mannheimer schrieb:


> Viele Grüße von einem ganz normalen Angler der auch auf eurer Abschussliste steht.



Im Gegenteil - jedenfalls nicht auf meiner!

Gutes, reflektiertes Posting für mich..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Und danke für Deine Mühe - hab ich gleich alle eingetragen!!!


----------



## iGude (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Hsst Du denn schon die

Babs Kijewski?

Das angelnde "Quietscherentchen" von Rhein?

Angelt für Quantum - Black Cat

Außerdem hat sie auch die stylishe Angeltasche in rot!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

klar, Namen sind alphabetisch geordnet, damit mans leichter finden kann - sonst Steuerung F und Name eingeben ...


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Victor Eras als erfolgreichsten deutschen Angel-Youtuber kann man doch durchaus auch dazu schreiben. Ohne hier jetzt jeden Beitrag gelesen zu haben fällt mir auf das der Grundtonus doch irgendwie negativ zu sein scheint und das verwundert mich. Einerseits wünschen sich, meinem Eindruck nach, viele Mitglieder hier eine Angelkultur a la USA und da schließe ich mich mit ein. Andererseits wird der damit verbundenen Entwicklung, nämlich der das sich eine Prominenz herausbildet, acheinbar doch recht negativ gegenüber gestanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

siehe:



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetzt die ganzen Youtuber die den selben Weg wie Veit einschlagen mit dazu nehmen, kommen wir auf mindestens 200...
> 
> Sollen die auch mit rein? Einige sind vorallem bei den Raubfischern schon feste Größen (und die Videos sind 1A) ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, das sind ja keine Pros im eigentlichen Sinne (Guides, Teamangler, Firmenexperten etc.)..
> 
> Also eher nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> . Ohne hier jetzt jeden Beitrag gelesen zu haben fällt mir auf das der Grundtonus doch irgendwie negativ zu sein scheint und das verwundert mich. .


ich glaube, da spielt auch Neid ne nicht unerhebliche Rolle (denkt ja (fast) jeder: SO gut wie der kann ich schon lange angeln)..




Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Einerseits wünschen sich, meinem Eindruck nach, viele Mitglieder hier eine Angelkultur a la USA und da schließe ich mich mit ein. Andererseits wird der damit verbundenen Entwicklung, nämlich der das sich eine Prominenz herausbildet, acheinbar doch recht negativ gegenüber gestanden.


Nur, solange man nicht selber dabei ist bei der Prominenz...


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



> Einerseits wünschen sich, meinem Eindruck nach, viele Mitglieder hier eine Angelkultur a la USA



Ich persönlich würde da eher ne Angelkultur britischer Prägung bevorzugen. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Gegen "Prominenz" oder "Stars" hätte ich nichts einzuwenden, solange ich nicht negativ davon betroffen wäre.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Victor Eras als erfolgreichsten deutschen Angel-Youtuber kann man doch durchaus auch dazu schreiben. Ohne hier jetzt jeden Beitrag gelesen zu haben fällt mir auf das der Grundtonus doch irgendwie negativ zu sein scheint und das verwundert mich. Einerseits wünschen sich, meinem Eindruck nach, viele Mitglieder hier eine Angelkultur a la USA und da schließe ich mich mit ein. Andererseits wird der damit verbundenen Entwicklung, nämlich der das sich eine Prominenz herausbildet, acheinbar doch recht negativ gegenüber gestanden.




Hi!
Bei mir ist es mit der "Angelprominenz" wie mit den "Angelverbänden" (und leider auch mit NABU und CO...):

DIE FALSCHEN LEUTE!

Petri!


----------



## fishhawk (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



> DIE FALSCHEN LEUTE!





> Victor Eras als erfolgreichsten deutschen Angel-Youtuber



Das mag sein, von Herrn Eras hab ich z.B. noch nie gehört.

Wahrscheinlich polarisiert er nicht genügend um "Promi" zu werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Das mag sein, von Herrn Eras hab ich z.B. noch nie gehört.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich polarisiert er nicht genügend um "Promi" zu werden.



Hallo,

mach Dir nichts draus, den kenne ich auch nicht. #c
Aber das geht mir oft so mit sogenannten Prominenten.
Irgendwie war die Meßlatte um prominent zu sein früher doch deutlich höher als heute|wavey:

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RonTom (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Ja genau... Viktor Eras(Ich geh angeln) ... Jetzt wird es lächerlich.


----------



## geomas (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Anfangs fand ich die „Ich geh angeln”-Videos noch ganz originell vom Ansatz her und präsentiert von einem durchaus sympathischen Typen, in gewisser Weise ein Gegenpol zu anderen deutschen Angelkanälen auf Youtube und deren Protagonisten.
Aber nach ner Weile waren für meinen Geschmack einfach zu viele lieblos gedrehte Clips dabei, Halligalli und Sprüche.


Und unabhängig davon, ob man eine Youtube-„Sendung” mag oder nicht - in den meisten Fällen steckt erheblich mehr Arbeit drin als man auf den ersten und zweiten Blick vermuten würde.
Mit Youtube und anderen Social-Media-Auftritten genug Geld für den Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen („Profi”) ist hartes Brot, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß es in D einen Angler* gibt, der das schafft.


*) also mit einem Angel-Kanal/-Auftritt


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



geomas schrieb:


> Anfangs fand ich die „Ich geh angeln”-Videos noch ganz originell vom Ansatz her und präsentiert von einem durchaus sympathischen Typen, in gewisser Weise ein Gegenpol zu anderen deutschen Angelkanälen auf Youtube und deren Protagonisten.
> Aber nach ner Weile waren für meinen Geschmack einfach zu viele lieblos gedrehte Clips dabei, Halligalli und Sprüche.



 Muss Dir recht geben, irgendwie ist der Ton vom Interessierten Fragesteller zum coolen Disser abgewandelt worden. Ist immer viel Wettbewerb im Spiel- gehört natürlich zur Show. Dennoch schau ich mir die Eras Clips immer noch gerne an.
 Und abgesehen von der Atmosphäre sind die Clips toll gefilmt und technisch gut päsentiert.


----------



## geomas (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

^ den letzten Satz würd ich nicht unterschreiben. Es gibt ein paar technisch sehr gute Videos, leider aber auch sehr viele miese.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ den letzten Satz würd ich nicht unterschreiben. Es gibt ein paar technisch sehr gute Videos, leider aber auch sehr viele miese.



Ich würd ihn auch nicht aufrecht erhalten, bei genauerer Gedächtniserforschung. Ich messe seine Videos immer noch an Amateur Standards, da bin ich schon froh, wenn Wind und Wellen den Moderator nicht übertönen und nicht volle Möhre gabber dröhnt..


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



> von Herrn Eras hab ich z.B. noch nie gehört.



Hag mal Google bemüht und festgestellt, dass ich tatsächlich schon   zwei Clips von ihm gesehen habe. Mit dem Namen konnte ich allerdings nichts anfangen.

Fand die Clips jetzt nicht schlecht, hatte aber trotzdem kein Bedürfnis den Kanal zu abonnieren. 

Für die meisten "Angelpromis" wird das wohl eher Nebenerwerb als  Lebensunterhalt sein.

Bei nem gutverdienenden Lebenspartner kanns aber vielleicht schon reichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

OT (kanns mir nich verkneifen, sorry)


fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei nem gutverdienenden Lebenspartner kanns aber vielleicht schon reichen.


nachm Motto:
Ich brauch ne Frau, die reich, schön und dumm ist.

Weil wenn sie reich und schön ist, müsste sie dumm sein, um mich zu nehmen...



OT aus...


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Wenn wir schon dabei sind.

Wurde eigentlich* Carmen Klein* schon erwähnt ?

Die hat ja ihren Lebenspartner sogar zum Weltmeister gemacht.


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind.
> 
> Wurde eigentlich* Carmen Klein* schon erwähnt ?
> 
> Die hat ja ihren Lebenspartner sogar zum Weltmeister gemacht.



Großartiges Posting! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

da werden jetzt einige Google bemühen ;-)))

Danke - you made my day!!


----------



## peet4president (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Die tauchte doch früher auch gelegentlich auf einigen Fotos in diversen Angelzeitschriften auf. Warum eigentlich heute nicht mehr? Ist zwar schon etwas länger her, dürfte aber durchaus auch heute noch ansehnlich sein die Dame.


----------



## geomas (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



peet4president schrieb:


> Die tauchte doch früher auch gelegentlich auf einigen Fotos in diversen Angelzeitschriften auf. Warum eigentlich heute nicht mehr? Ist zwar schon etwas länger her, dürfte aber durchaus auch heute noch ansehnlich sein die Dame.



Falls jemand „unansehnlich” ist, darf er/sie dann nicht mehr in einer Angelzeitschrift abgebildet werden?


----------



## peet4president (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Habe ich nicht behauptet. Ganz im Gegenteil, mich persönlich würde es überhaupt nicht stören, wenn es im Bereich der prominenten Anglerinnen auch mal etwas authentischere Personen geben würde und nicht nur die kleinen Beautys mit den Piepsestimmchen.


----------



## geomas (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

^ okay, seh ich genauso.


PS: Ich hab natürlich auch nix gegen „Beautys mit Piepsestimmchen”, die Mischung machts eben  ;-)


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Das mag sein, von Herrn Eras hab ich z.B. noch nie gehört.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich polarisiert er nicht genügend um "Promi" zu werden.



Victor Eras moderiert den Youtubekanal "Ich geh angeln" hast du bestimmt schon mal gesehen eigentlich kommt man kaum dran vorbei.


----------



## RonTom (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Die Inflation der "Experten", "Teamangler" und "Pros"*

Und? Trotzdem hat er nix drauf wenn es um das Thema Angeln geht.


----------

